# Woking Nuffield....part 74



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home...

Happy chatting 

Good luck & take care 

Natasha


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks Natasha x
I bet I didn't get there in time.....Am I first? yipeeeee!!  
How sad am I? and HOW old!!! lol 

Ang x


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Damn beaten again - i'll get you angie   

bubbles on the way for being first


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Babydreams - how you holding up?

Sho, caro, saz, nibbles and minow - hows pregnancy treating you, not long now till your scans, i cant wait till to hear all about them. 


Hi to everyone else


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Ange- well done for being first  I can tell how chuffed you are  

Hoopy- How are you doing on your 2ww. You haven't got a ticker so I have forgotten to ask  Looks to me like you have one week to go! I hope you do better than me, I tested 6 days early   Very naughty don't do it!  Any symptoms going on in there?  

Posh- Hiya and thanks for asking. I think we are keeping most of the baby/pregnancy talk to the other thread as it can be upsetting for people especially if they get a BFN  But I for one really appreciate you asking  My scan is a week tomorrow although I'm sure my heart will give out before I get there   Its a very stressful business this lark as I'm sure you know!

What is the next step for you and your egg sharing now?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Hi Girls I hope you all had a good weekend 

Hi Minow   That is great news about your natural BFP, well done 

Caro Yep it's all going ok so far, how are you and the little bean doing are you due your scan next week? 

Sho All the best for next week 

I hope everyone else is doing well 

Sukie


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Sho28 - hi there - i'm 6 days in and not a thing, no symptoms nothing, trying to stay +ve and really want to wait till the 31st before testing but then i guess everyone said that.

trying to stay positive - but it's the hardest thing i've ever had to do - if this messageboard wasn't here i think i'd have gone totally made by now!

good luck to all those who are testing soon.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Good morning!

Hoopy- if there is one thing I have learned it is that you cannot possibly tell what is going on in there. You just get mixed signals all the time. One minute you think you're pregnant the next you think your period is coming. as this is your first go you have nothing to compare it to, but this time I definitely felt that the 2ww was different to the ones that had gone before, but as I say that is no help to you as this is your first one  All I can say is try to stay positive and as relaxed as you can. If you get a bit jittery, sit down or lie down do anything to make yourself feel better really. you are half way through now and that is a good thing.  I won't lie, this next week it the hardest but try to get as far as you can before you test I know how hard it is. Stay strong ^reik^ 

sukie- Well done on starting your down regs  I'm sorry I hadn't noticed the date  How are you getting on with them? No ghastly symptoms I hope 

well off to get a shower  I shall see you girls later.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









babydreams219 June/July 
Taragon with Nick Brook
Posh24 waiting to egg share

 Waiting to Start 









Wildcats - Hopefully starting 26 June 
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Angie going for NHS at Essex in Nov 
Beanie
Julesx

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET Apt 8/5/2007
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts 
Monkeylove IVF Hopefully 1st July 

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Pots at ARGC 
Jules 77 starting 4th June

DownRegging









Gill
Sukie

Stimming









Juliet H

 2WW PUPO !! 









Hoopy
Miss TC

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Saz24: scan due 29th May EDD 16th Jan 2008
Sho28: scan 29th May midwife 6th June EDD 18th Jan 2008
Caro scan 4th June EDD 15th Jan 2008
Nibbles scan 4th June EDD ??
Minow (natural miracle) EDD 16th Jan 2008

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 27th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD ? 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Morning Ladies - busy busy busy at work at mo - just wanted to say hi and hope those of you going through tx at mo are not having too difficult a time of it.

Catch up with you all later


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning all

Beautiful day today isn't it?

Miss TC and Hoopy - hope you are both doing ok on the 2ww - sending you both loads of positive vibes   

Minow - your natural miracle has given all us girls loads of hope I think. This is our last month au naturelle before starting tx again so will be making sure there is lots of  . I mentioned to dh about your twice-nightly approach - he looked very pleased about that! 

There don't seem to be that many of us left on this board now - everyone has moved over to the other one. Long may that trend continue!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

monkeylove said:


> I mentioned to dh about your twice-nightly approach - he looked very pleased about that!


   yes I doubt there will be many men around that wil object to that strategy  Good luck with it monkey. It does happen for people. I hope it does for you too then you can save yourself tons of cash 

It is quiet around here. I think a few people have decided to go thrugh treatment with out the thread, but I expect it will pick up once, you, Karen, Wildcat, barney etc get going  Myra and Jules77 aren't far off either I don't think.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

It is quiet! Glad to see everyone is doing well though. No news from me other than 3 days till we go on holiday! 

I will be online more once tx starts - as I will be bored!


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Still don't have closure on our recent loss   The scan revealed that I still have some lining left at the top of the uterus although the sac had definitely been passed   Mr R initially mentioned a D&C but just had another call to say that they will leave me another 2 weeks to see if I have another bleed as it's stopped for the moment. They will then scan to see if it's all been removed naturally. If not, then it will mean a D&C which I don't want   I'm feeling ok physically especially now that I'm almost back to my drug free self. Emotionally, I'm still up and down and some days my head is all over the place and can't concentrate on work. But on a positive note Mr R may be able to see us for our follow up meeting next Tues at 5pm. Need to phone them to confirm that tomorrow. If we have to update all our bloods again - just want to get on with it. 

It has been very quiet hasn't it. Let's hope it picks up when the next wave of cycles start - not that I'm getting addicted  

Tracy and Hoopy    

Gill and Sukie - hope the d/regging is ok and no major tantrums   I was a mare apparently according to DH 

Juliet H - hope the stimming is going well and those follies are cooking nicely    

Karen, Pots, Jules77, Monkeylove, Myra and Emma - not long to go   sending you lots of    

Wildcat - have a fab holiday and come back totally relaxed to start tx      

Angie - hope the house move is going to plan    

Beanie       Hope you're doing ok?

NVH, Bendy, Sumei, Sho, Saz, Caro, Nibbles, Minow and everyone else  

Ok - got an architect coming round soon to work out the plans for our loft conversion then it's off to a residents meeting - don't ask    DH picked the best week to be in Denmark  

Have a lovely evening and enjoy the sunshine    

Jules LH x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Jules- so sorry that this is dragging on for you. I should imagine it is something you just want over with  I hope you are able to deal with this last bit naturally and have to go through the d&C. I should imagine it will take time to get back to normal emotionally as well as physically and I can totally understand why you just want to get on with it. I hope your meeting with Mr R goes well and that he gives you some positive feedback and that you can move on very soon 

wildcat- The States here you come !!!!!! <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F10%255F4%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







i hope you have a geat time. Don't drink too much Starbucks, and don't pretend liike thats not why you're going  Is it two weeks you are going for? I'm sure thats what you said  Hurry up and get back, I need someone to keep me entertained while dh is away in crappy Germany  Take care xxx

Hoopy and mis TC, Hope you are doing ok on your wait. Hopefully you don't have too long to go now  

All the best to the others having treatment at the moment as well 

I'm off out today with dh to get him kitted out for Germany. I'm hoping to squeeze a lunch out of him as well  Have good days ladies


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

Just thought I would pop on by to say massive congrats to Minow          wow what a miracle, I am so very very pleased for you!!!  

I am doing fine and have been stimming for nearly a week now, I have a scan today so fingers crossed those follies are plumping up nicely   I have been cramming the hours in at work and trying to chill in the evenings this cycle hence my absence, but you are all still very much on my mind always!!!  

Keep    everyone

 Gill xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Jules* - So sorry that your ordeal is not yet over. This is so cruel for you.
*
Sukie * - Hope d/rs are going ok.

*Miss TC & Hoopy* - Hope the 2ww is not driving you too nuts.  

*Wildcat* - Have a fab time on your hols.

*Gill* - glad to hear your stimming has been going ok. Good luck for your scan today - hope you have nice number of follies.

Hello to everyone else, hope you are all ok.

Take care all,
Caro


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi All

Tracy & hoopy    

Sho - i am just waiting to here back from woking as to whether we can def egg share or not. They said they would ring me this week so hopefully i get some good news then I can start treatment.

Jules - good news that you have your follow up so soon

Babydreams - hope your ok and you managed to sort your appointments out

pots - hows it going at argc?

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Nah, this 2ww thing is a doddle   - not gone crazy or anything  -  in fact didn't even have to be dragged out of the toilet at 7am this morning by DH because i was threatening to do a test and i'm only 7 days in.

this is the longest couple of weeks in history! And i'm going to have to start getting violent soon    DH is off to watch footy up the pub tonight and i'm just going to have to entertain myself and resist the temptation to put on a soppy film!    


good  luck to you all

Hoopy


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Gill - lovely to "see" you - good luck for your scan today and pop on and tell us how you got on if you get a chance. 

Hoopy - time really crawls doesn't it? You're halfway through now though which is great. Just try and take one day at a time although I know it's a nightmare   . Are you going to test early? 

Hi Posh - hope you hear from WN soon re egg-sharing.

Jules - sorry to hear that things are dragging on for you - it must be horrible just waiting and my thoughts are with you and dh

Hi Sho and Caro - hope you are both ok - not long until your scans presumably?

Wildcat - have a fab holiday

Lovely day again isn't it? Shame I am stuck in the office!


----------



## Blooms (May 11, 2007)

Hi hope it's okay to join it's i'm going crazy and need a bit of advice?

I am on Day 12 of my 2WW.  I stupidly did a HPT on Day 10 and it was positive and I was over the moon.  However, I did another last night day 11 and one this morning day 12 and both are BFN, I am so devastated to say the least.

I was told that the HCG shot would have been well out of my system by 14 days which is why I waited to do the test until then?

I guess I just have to wait another couple of days to find out.

Hope you can offer some advice. xxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Minow ...what fab news, well done....you so deserve a BFP   
Gill....good luck with your scan today, hope those follies are nice and juicy   
Emma...not long now have all my fingers and toes crossed   
NVH....how r those twinnies doing, i hear you are getting a big fat tummy   
Hi to everyone else who is starting/ going through treatment and to all you lucky BFP girls.
Miss you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Cant wait to see you tomorrow honey   wont be long for you either  

Tash-Good luck today   cant wait to see the pics tomorrow  

Gill-Good luck with the scan   isnt it at same o'clock  

Blooms-Welcome to the thread   you naughty lady for testing early    stand back from the pee sticks   all you can do honey is by doing a test on day 14 keeping everything crossed for you   

Julesx-Sorry that things are still not over   i had an erpc honey and it was painless and there wasnt any bleeding oh and it was quick   thinking of you at this hard time  

Jules-Think you are starting a couple of days behind me good luck  

Hoopy-keep strong honey it is hard and is as much fun as pulling out teeth im afraid but im sure it will be worth the wait  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Blimey everyone is popping in today

Hi Emma  
Hi Ali 
Hi Gill  
Hi Monkey  

Blooms - I think Emmas advice is sensible although not easy to follow. Fingers crossed for you honey.

Jules x sorry to hear that you don't have closure on this yet. Thinking of you xx

Hoopy    being dragged out of the loo!! Try not to go loopy Hoopy!! 

Posh - hope you get that call soon and that it is good news.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry   how ya doing lady   thanks for your lovely pm btw   look at me twice in one day.....  

Oppps forgot to say hello to monkey earlier


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Can't be *rsed today!! Too nice to be in stinking office!! I'm OK other than that thanks. When do you go on hols Emma?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Its soooo hot isnt it kerry   too hot to be at worked   we are looking to go on the 2nd june for a week im trying to get d/f to go to Egypt but he wont cause he thinks there are lots of terrorists there    so i will work on him tonight   if not thinking of Tunisia never been before so not sure what its like  
Are you going away this year


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi guys,

*Mrs W*...Have a brilliant holiday! I bet you can't wait. x

*Hoopy*...lol, you'll have to catch me first before you can get me for being first!  x

*Sho*...Does it feel 'real' yet. I keep thinking abt you and can't tell you how pleased I am!  x

*Minow*...I'm holding on to thoughts of yr miracle and hoping  x

*Emma*...I hope you get your way re/the holiday. Good luck! x

Hi everyone else, Hope you are all well and enjoying the sunshine. I'm just in off an early shift so am half asleep!

Catch you all later,

Love Ang xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Well i hope i dont get blown up, I am off to Egypt in August  
Hiya Kerry, lovely to see u on here, what ya up to
Looking forward to seeing u tomorrow PARIS.......just had a text from tash, I am so happy for her......
Gill....come on ...how did your scan go....tell    
Hi to all the new girls,
xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Pmsl i think it is a black ting     

Angie-Thanks honey   happy sleeping


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hiya 

Gill great to hear that you have moved on to stimms now. I hope those follies are doing all the right things and progressing nicely for you 

Posh- fingers crossed you get a phone call this week then and can move on to the next stage. It sounds like such a long process, but hopefully it will be really worth it in the end 

Hoopy  its a nightmare isn't it. I'm not going to give you any advice because I tested early even though I knew better  Try to wait until 14 days from egg collection if you can 
As for the trigger shot, to be honest I don't know how long that lasts. Some say up to 14 days, but I  only know one person who had it effect their final result and that was because they had 2 or 3 trigger shots in total.  Sorry I can't help there. 

Blooms- I would try to hang on for another day and then use a Tesco test. I have found them to be very sensitive measuring 25, when some of the bigger brands measure at 50-100. Morning wee is important at this stage as well. I hope it all works out with a good result at the end. It must be so upsetting for you. Hang in there 

Monkey- my scan is next tuesday. I think me , saz and minow are all in on the same day. Thanks for asking 

hi Ali- lovely to hear from you as well  Hope you are doing ok. Enjoy Egypt. I hear its the pick pockets you need to watch in Egypt and the water. You don't want the squits!!

Hi Ange- I'm good thank you  the answer is no not really. I'm very aware of how early things are and not relaxing just yet. Got my scan next week which will hopefully go some way to easing my mind. Thanks for thinking of me I really appreciate that  Don't forget to let me know when you have some time off. Dh is off to Germany for a month next week so I will have lots of loose ends  Are you still intending to change jobs?

Miss TC- Hope you are doing ok as well on your 2ww


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Come on Gill i am waiting    

Ali-see you tomorrow love ya


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Howdie

Wow its good to see some old posters on here    Now I haven't had time to read cause I was so excited to see you  

Looking forward to seeing you three witches as i've nick named you tomorrow       

Just to let you know I had my 12 wk scan this morning and both twins are doing great.  One is up by my tummy button already apparantly.  Downs S is very low risk so me and dh are very happy  

Right off to read now....


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hello girls 

Emma - you think it's hot here - it'll be meltdown in Egypt in the summer - you are talking 120 degrees plus in the shade!!  Wouldn't worry particularly about terrorism there - tbh it can happen anywhere now but I'd be wary of the weather, particularly if you have started drugs again by then. 

Ali - I'm not up to much at mo - trying to get fit for tx again - lost lots of weight (still got some way to go  ) Hoping to be fit and ready to start again Sept/Oct before the refurb gets in the way - how inconsiderate!! How are you doing my sweet? Are you girls going for coffee tomorrow or are you out on the razz?


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Great news on your scan NVH - looking forward to seeing the pictures.

Big hello to Ali and Paris (can't quite get used to that name for you!) - lovely to "see" you both again. Paris - when are you starting your FET, just wondering if we are going to be cycle buddies!

Egypt will be great, I'm jealous - I have had all my holiday for this year (except for around time of ivf but that's not exactly much of a holiday is it?)

xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jules - sorry that it wasn't the news you was hoping for but fingers crossed that the lining reduces and you don't have to have a D&C.  Loft conversion, how exciting.

Posh - hope you get some good news about egg share

Hoopy -  

Ali - you will see my big fat tummy tomorrow    You didn't reply to my email  

Blooms - All you can do is wait I guess and see what happens on test day  

Emma -  Behave yourself tomorrow night now won't ya    How did you decide on Egypt   It was Greece
last time we spoke  

Gill - hope that stimming is going well and your growing lots of beautiful eggies.     

Kerry - thought you was doing really well with the weight loss   i'm sure your just being hard on yourself  

Monkeylove - Don't worry, it will feel like being on holiday with all this lovely sunshine they are promiing us.

Wildcat - thought you had gone on hols already   Obviously its this friday..have a great time.

Right must dash, have a hair appointment at 5.30....


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Forgot to say - no holiday plans as yet but may go later in year if I can get an agents deal to Caribbean or somwhere. Will be able to show off my new beach body   and relax prior to tx....  

Tash - I am doing well with weight loss but I still need to lose more!! I'll never be Kylie size but still need to be less than I am now!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Glad to see all is well, cant wait to see the pics   does that mean we have to arrive with cushions stuffed up our tops to blend in    here and who you calling a witch   just cause you look like Doreen from birds of a feather    it was greece but im not sure now   thinking Egypt but as i said M not wanting to but an alternative is Tunisia (hope its not chavvy there)  

Kerry-Yeah will be on d/rgs then so probably not a good idea to be laying in the sun   what about if i was laying on a doughnut in the sea    wow Sept isnt far at all   good luck sweetie  

Monkey-I start next week   so no we wont be buddies sorry   my whole tx will take 8wks   as they have to take my frosties to blast which will take 5/6 days   good luck with your tx  

Night ladies have a lovely evening   
Speak to you all soon


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash- Great to hear the twins are settling in nicely, looking forward to seeing them  

I want to go abroad   you lot are making me green eyed, but hopefully the weather will be nice in Cornwall when we go on the 2ww, I hope I dont do dh's nut in   and spoil it!!!

Sho- can you make us a cake like the Skoda ad??   how cool is that   

Ali- thanks for your kind words & general scrummyness   I hope your ok, looking forward to giving you a big old hug!!!  

Em's- nice to see you back lady   love ya    

Hi kerry how ya diddling hunny bun!!!  

Miss TC     

Monkey- wont be long now sweetie  

Lets see if I get told off and forget someone ready................. hi to Minow, KT,Os,Pots,Hatster, Barney,Karen,Piggy,Mr & Mrs W, Caro,Beanie, Nibbles,Ange,Bendy,Cheesy, Luc,Alisha,Myra,Julesx, Jules, Hoopy, Blooms,Babydreams, Posh and everyone  

My scan went well I have about 8 prominent follies atm from 8-12 and lots of diddy one's which will hopefully catch up and play the game!!!! my lining is 10:8, they have mirrored my last fresh go totally,  im only on 2 powders so I am a happy bunny     long may it continue    

gotta dash   that was for you mrs "how do you boil an egg?"


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2007)

Hi girls 
Just a quick one as I have tons of work still to do!
No real side effects yet!!! But I'm waiting 
Good luck Hoopy, Blooms and everyone else x
Sukie x


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi to all

I don't think i can remember all the names of everyone now there are so many people, glad to see its busy. Hope everyone is ok and racing through treatment.

I decided to ring Caroline today and I'm glad i did as she said she doesn't see any reason why i cant egg share (not a def yes) she will run it pass Mr B just to make sure, but has booked my implications meeting. So thats great news all i have to do now is wait for   to appear to get my bloods . Yeah I'm finally moving forward.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Guys

I know its late...but i have been on the razzle, if you know what i mean, had great fun today, been out since 8.00am this morning, long day but really enjoyed myself on a work jolly  

Well it is so lovely to see the witches of eastwick back on form, you know who you are girls, love ya all    

Hope everyone is well  

Posh, great news hun, hope that you get started soon, lots of our lovely ladies are getting started, so busy busy on here soon, hoping  

Gill, my love, well done on the follies, so pleased on your news so far, do you think maybe you could be one of the witches  

Paris, are you number 2 witch, hmmmmm, great to hear from ya, love ya really  

Ali, number 3, not a chance, what a lovely lady like you, you watch that food in Eygpt, when i was there last year, i got the old Pharohs revenge, sat on the loo for 2 days, not nice with dh listening   told him to keep his hands over his ears, although he still gave me a cuddle after all the strange noises that came from the bathroom, bless him 

Miss TC, Hoppy & Bloom, hope that all is going well with your 2ww, sending orange vibes your way girls    

Nvh, fab news on your scan, so pleased that all is going well and that the twinnes are both growing well and feeling so at home  

Well i will try to remember everyone, so here goes, Hi to Wildcat, Piglet, Sho, Os, Minow, Fingers, Kt, Karen, Nibbles, Bendy, Monkey, Caro, Sumei, Barney, Beanie, Cheesy, Alisha, Julesx, Jules77, Angie, not forgetting Mr Wildcat, so if i have missed you, my excuse is, it is late (i know that i have missed some of you girls, but cannot remember all your names, sorry ) says she that has not started d/rs yet  

Saz, sorry hun, meant to say congratulations on your scan , well done hun, so glad everything went well  

Hugs to all
Myra xxx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

I'm so far behind as normal but......

Nibbles - can't remember if I have already congratulated you but if not...    .  Hope you are doing okay and not driving yourself mad with worry  

Minow - I am so so happy for you, is it sinking in yet    

Tash - glad the scan went well and the beanies are doing okay!  Are you showing yet?

Sho - how are you hun?  Hope your not driving yourself mad waiting for that scan!

Jules x - you poor thing, thinking of you hun  

Hoopy - you must be going out of your mind hun.  Will keep everything crossed it is good news when you test again   

Posh - that is good news.  I am sure Caroline wouldn't get your hopes up if she wasn't pretty confident it would be okay

Fingers - lovely to see you Saturday.

Gill - glad the scan went well and the your follies are doing okay.  Wishing you all the luck in the world for this cycle xx

Hello to Paris, Ali, Myra, Angie, Alisha, Kate, Wildcat, Monkey, JUles 77 and everyone else x

ps still no AF for me    Day 54 now - I phoned Woking last week and they said to call this week if it hadn't arrived.  Mind you I'm off to Barcelona this weekend so if anything is going to bring it on it's probably that!


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Mini AF dance for you Karen - hope it comes soon. Good to see you too. Have a wonderful time in Barcelona


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi all!

Saz- congratulations on your scan 

Gill- I would love to make a skoda cake   I don't think my oven is big enough to accomodate the bonnet  I'm glad your scan went well today. That lining sounds great. Actually you sound exactly where I was for my first scan. I hope some ^babydust^ rubs off on you. How are you getting on with your jabs? 

Posh- that is great news from Caroline. She always knows what she's talking about so hopefully it will be full steam ahead soon 

Myra- you dirty stop out!!  Where did you go?

Karen- if anything will bring AF on it will be a holiday  I hope it turns up soon for you, it must be really frustrating.

Miss TC and Hoopy- hope you guys are doing ok

Hi to everyone else. 

Lots of cake making ahead for me and not much else today. Unfortuately I won't be making a skoda cake, but only three tiers of sponge today 

Its a lovely day so I might get out in the garden and do a bit of clearing up.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - who you calling doreen     she's a different colour for starters   AND you are witch number 1     Tried to ring the restaurant to make the moussaka without potato but do you think they would answer and now its too late    Not long til you start stabbing....god help us all  

Gill - Great news on your scan, and that lining is brilliant.  Well don you    I'm sure cornwall will be lovely, just hope you are to dh  
That skoda ad is brill eh.

Ali - Eygpt eh, is witchy 1 gonna gate crash your hols  

Posh - great news, so glad that caroline has put your mind at ease.

Karen - blimey still no af    Oh but how lovely going to barcelona this weekend.  Dh proposed to me over there by one of the fountains, its was lovely.  

Myra - glad you had a good day/evening on the razzle...good on you girl 

Kerry - Carribean eh, sounds divine....i would love to go back to trini this year but too far to travel with the twins, so need to book somewhere in Europe.  

Good luck to the 2wwers


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Great news on your scan Gill!   

Paris - wow, starting next week - good luck with those blasts and keep us posted   

Hoopy and Miss TC - hope you are both doing ok   

Myra - sounds like you had a great day/night!

Karen - have a lovely time in Barcelona, wonderful city so I am sure you will

NVH - my sister got engaged in Barcelona like you and then went on honeymoon to Thailand like you - are you sure you are not the same person?

Posh - great news on being able to egg share.

Hi Sho - have a nice day baking

Saz - great news on your scan, you must be so relieved.

Sukie - glad to hear that you are getting on ok and no side effects at the moment - long may that continue!

Hello everyone else.

Have just been to the doctors for my smear test and chlamydia - always a nice way to start the day! The nurse told me I have a retroverted cervix/uterus - first I have heard of it! I quickly came back and started seraching the web for more details. It doesn't seem to be a problem but they do advise different positions for   - no more lying on my back with my legs in the air for me it would seem! Why has no one ever said anything to me before? With this info and the hope from Minow's miracle maybe this will be our month (dh already thinks it's his lucky month  )


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya ladies

just wanted to pop in and say an official "goodbye"   I go back to work in 5 weeks at a new place and back into technical training for 3 days a week. Its manic enough as it is atm so god knows how I am gonna fit everything in with working aswell    wish I didnt have to but the funds are no longer and I need to start paying my OD off   Will be starting to wean N'eve soon and rather nervous as I aint got a clue    but I suspect its pretty much how I started off, clueless   you can read all you like, but each bubba is different and will change whatever ideas you have but you get there, all trial and error  

So, loadsa luck to those who are preggers, those on 2ww, those starting and those deciding where to go next    

If I am lucky enough to get a job as boring as the last, I will be on all the time    the job spec leads me different atm  

Thanks to all you lovely ladies and all the very best of luck to all

Obviously I'll pop on once a week or so to read news where I can but just wont be as frequent.

  

Love
cheesyb
xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Cheesy - good luck in the new job honey   Horrible for you that you have to go back but hopefully you will get some days where you can gab with the rest of us!! Lots of love to you and little N'eve.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Monkey- having your test done is just getting you ready for dildo cam again  Come on, you know you missed having your legs open! On the issue of your cervix/uterus, I would be sceptical at this stage and give Woking a ring about that perhaps. I find that nurses are far too keen to dole out information and promptly get it wrong. Doctors as well for that matter. I had  a junior doctor claim I had a fibroid ended up having a laparoscopy and Mr R couldn't find one, so take it with a pinch of salt for now, as like you say it is the first you've heard of it. 

cheesy- good luck with your new job. I hope you are lot happier there than you were at the other place. As for weaning, good luck. I hear blending is a good start and mashed banana but like you I am totally clueless  

thanks for the Good luck wishes and all the best to you too 

As I am doing the list for the other thread as well, I was wondering if anyone would prefer it if they take over from me, or would prefer it if I didn't do it anymore.  I'm happy for some one to take over if they would like to. Just let me know


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just skim read coz days and days behind here.....sorry!  

But had to say Monkey I too have a retroverted cervix/uterus  and yep it wasn't just on back thinking of England this time.....well twice nightly you've got to experiment a little haven't you   

Lots of holidays coming up for you lucky girlies......very jealous, work work work here for me (including this weekend)

Cheesy - hope all goes well back at work. Thinking of you.

Well as I said I skim read and rushing around as well so can I just send everyone a huge   and lol

Minow x


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Minow....You have started a sex marathon now............You have given us hope!!!    Congratulations! 
It's so hard to believe!  Do you have any symptoms yet? 

Posh ....have you heard anything more? I'm really hoping your gonna get to start! 

I haven't had a chance to call Caroline yet.  Does she have a direct number??  I would like to discuss my situation and see what she says.  I just don't want refurbishment to stop us!!!!!!!  

How are the PUPO"s doing??  

Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Good Morning guys,

Just a quicky from me. I'm up at stupid-o-clock as snuck out of the bedroom at about 5am with bad AF pains.  (it appears I get those for the first few after tx, to add insult to injury! )

*Cheesy*...Lots of luck with your new job. I hope you enjoy it and DO get a few quiet moments to pop in here from time to time. Good luck with the weaning too hun xx

*Minow*...lol at yr 'twice nightly', well it seemed to work hey!! , mind you, with moving, work, etc etc at the mo' we aren't even managing twice weekly!! I'll just have to step up a bit methinks 

I'm off to have a bath now as don't want to go back to bed as will probably wake feeling worse then and I have to go to work later.

Have a good weekend all.

Love Ang xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls 

Just bobbing in to say hi! I hope you are all ok!

Thank you so much for all the positive vibes you keep sending me girls - I am reading your thread every day, as normal!

I have decided not to keep boring everyone with the details of my 2ww - more and more mad insane ramblings if I did!   
I am keeping a diary - if you click the link in my signature you can have a read, that way I won't drive anyone round the bend going on and on about it!    With the diary you can choose whether or not to listen to my mad ramblings 

Much love to everyone
Tracy
xxxx

*Hoopy * -


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Morning,  hope you are all keeping well.

Hi Tracy - thanks for the kind thoughts - not having a good day today - woke up with all the symptoms of AF (except the "bleeding" obvious one) - really thinking about breaking the pee stick law tomorrow - day 10 and just not had any good symptoms at all. 

sorry everyone i'm usually more positive than this but really feel there is a big AF just days away.

Hoopy


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!

Babydreams- enjoy your sex marathon. What has Minow started?  Do give Caroline a call. I don't know if she has a direct number but if you ask for her I am sure she would answer or call you back as soon as she could. 

Angie- Sorry you're having a rough time with AF  You have my sympathy, I had a couple of horrors before treatment and the one in the middle was awful as well. I hope it passes soon. 

Miss TC- don't worry about off loading your symptoms and paranoia!! We have all been there. I will have a look at your diary when I get the chance. 

Hoopy- don't worry about being positive, it is a very difficult time and you can't be expected to be on top of the world. Try not to test unless you are at least close to 14 days after egg collection. honestly, not everybody gets all the symptoms. On the other thread we haven't got all the classic symptoms between us and Nibbles was convinced it hadn't worked for her and it did so you really don't know until it is blindingly obvious if you know what I mean. It is tough. Try to keep your mind off it a bit if you can. Something I never managed I have to say.   Got everything crossed for you.

Gill- I think you may be at WN for a scan today. I hope it goes well and those follies are growing nicely. Do you know when your egg retrieval is scheduled for?

Really busy today. Lots of cakes to do, trying to dh organised for Germany and trying to get sorted for the Bank holiday weekend as no food in the house and no hair product so I need to get that sorted at some point today as well as everything else. 

did a really bad thing yesterday. I made an appointment with my GP to get more cyclogest and I totally missed the appointment. I don't know how I did that. Its so not like me to do that, I never miss appointments and I would always ring so had to grovel on the phone to some snotty receptionist this morning  He is going to ring me later to save me going in.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2007)

Hi girls

Hoopy and Tracy     

Caro, Sho and Saz and all you other lovely  ladies, I hope all is going well with you all  

Monkeylove Good luck and I hope the new positions work 

Posh that is good news, I'm sure the time will fly by now till you start. 

Cheesy Good luck in your new job 

I went to the hospital yesterday to talk to a consultant about going on the NHS IVF waiting list if this time doesn't work (please work)   and as we will of been trying nearly three years, in August they will put us on the list  which is a relief to have something to fall back on.

Sukie x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning  

Just thought i would log on and see how your doing  

Sukie-Well done for getting to go ahead to be added for the list hopefully you wont need it though      

Angie-Blimey you were up early   hope your feeling better and a/f isnt painful  

Tracy-     loving all your orange   try putting on some fake tan and over do it that way you will look like an orange too  

Hoopy-Stay       not too much longer to wait  

Had a lovely meal last night with Gill,Tash and Ali and i will confirm Tash is massive   she looks 5 mths pg and its quite funny to see as she is so tiny normally   the bump is very firm too   Tash you loved lovely last night honey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Hope everyone is making the most of this sunshine whilst it lasts.

Cheesy - good luck in your new job and hope you will have plenty of free time to still post.  Must be hard leaving ne've and the weaning but i'm sure you will cope brilliantly.

MissTC - haven't read your diary yet but hope that 2ww is treating you well.

Angie - get some pills down ya, sorry that af is being a pain in the ar&se!  

Hoopy - stay away from the pee sticks, af and pg symptoms are so similar that its hard to tell!  

Babydreams - you having a sex marathon then    ring WN it can't do any harm  

Emma/Gill/Ali - lovely to see you last night and as per usual we never fail to find things to chat about albeit sh*t most of the time    Hope you didn't get too many bites from those mossies  

Emma - great minds think a like eh us posting at the same time    Thanks hun, told ya I was massive...doesn't seem right for 12wks really but then again I am very petite, or at least I used to be    Great boobies by the way, I so wanted to pull that top down to reveal all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-are you saying you fancy me tash    yeah it was a great night looking forward to our next meet already


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - ofcourse I fancy you   although I better keep   otherise gill will get jealous. Can you understand now when I said that I had to wear maternity clothes from 8 wks! Its quite funny really how big I am, god help me in a few more months. Don't reckon i'll be able to drive or walk for that matter


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-You looked fab   your one of those lucky ladies as your naturally slim anyway   so you look like you have swallowed a malteser   at least you wont have loads of weight to loose when the babies are born


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - oh thanks hun   yeh I hope I stay like that and don't turn into a right bloater.  Gonna have to rev up on the swimming me thinks and make sure I stay in shape! Hopefully when I come of the steroids that will shift a few extra punds! I reckon you'll have a lovely neat malteser bump too.  
Enjoy your trip to WN today and say hi to Ann for me....one step closer to jabbing for you   

Right off for some retail therapy now, see ya.  Have a lovely weekend everyone xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I hope i do    im so glad i lost all that tx weight before starting again other wise i would be a big bloater by now    imagine if you didnt work honey you would be sat at home bored and just eating all day   will say hello to Ann for you i should be seeing Strawbs there today to she emailed me to say she is there at the same time   maybe even see Gilly willy too


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Happy weekend all - have a good one whatever you are up to


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hooray...its the weekend and i have 9 days off.   
It was great to meet up with the witches last night, although there cackling gave me a headache.
I will second what Emma said about NVH, she is huge but looks wonderful  
Emma and Gill...hope all went well today ay WN
Catch up soon
xxxxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just a quickie as i am watching the final of American Idol, hope everyone is well and looking forward to the extended weekend, ableit the rain  

Hugs to all, hope the PUPO girls are doing well, Miss TC, have been reading your diary with much excitement for you  

Love to all 
Myra xxxxxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









babydreams219 June/July 
Taragon with Nick Brook
Posh24 waiting to egg share

 Waiting to Start 









Wildcats - Hopefully starting 26 June 
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Angie going for NHS at Essex in Nov 
Beanie
Julesx

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET Apt 8/5/2007
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts 
Monkeylove IVF Hopefully 1st July 

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Pots at ARGC 
Jules 77 starting 4th June

DownRegging









Sukie
HopeSpringsEternal baseline 11th June

Stimming









Juliet H
Gill

 2WW PUPO !! 









Hoopy
Miss TC

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Sho28: scan 29th May midwife 6th June EDD 18th Jan 2008
Caro 30th May EDD 15th Jan 2008
Nibbles scan 4th June EDD ??
Minow (natural miracle) scan 29th May EDD 16th Jan 2008

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 27th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD ? 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2007)

Hi girls hope you are all enjoying the bank holiday weekend 

Quick question I go for my base line scan on Fri and haven't got my A/F yet if I don't get before hand will I be able to start the stims on Sat, hopefully the witch will come before then 

Good luck pupo girls 

Sukie


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Suki- it really depends on your scan. I know someone recently hadn't had her AF and yet the lining was very thin so she was able to carry on. However, I had had my period and had to continue with the buserilin for another week  the buserilin can mess with your cycle and it isn't unusual for peoples Af to be late so don't stress about it. I hope the symptoms aren't too bad for you. Having to carry on for another week is really frustrating and the hormones make it frustrating but it was obviously worth it in the end for me  Hope AF turns up for you soon hun  

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are having good weekends.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

just wanted to let you know that we tested today and have a                     

wow just in total shock and don't know what to do now !

Spoken to WN and have a scan booked for 12th June, so i've got another 2 weeks until i find anything else out.

Thank you for all your wonderful support on this thread.


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hoopy - thats fantastic news, you were so sure it was going to negative. You must be stunned. I so pleased for you, whatever woking are doing don't stop doing it!!

    

Babydreams - I used the reception number which is: 01483 227814 and they managed to track Caroline down, she is really helpful so you should definitely speak to her. Hope all is well.

Hi to everyone else hope treatments are not dragging.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

Posh - i know, on friday my world was falling apart, today i'm speechless, DH had to phone the clinic as i thought they'd tell me off for testing early.

just don't know what to do next, this has been everything we've wanted for 5 years and now we are just in shock!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Well done Hoopy!!  You must be in a right state of confusion after the other day. I'm really pleased for you.

We are generally keeping this thread for tx support and general chit chat nonsense and using the other thread http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96425.new#new for pregnancy support. I'll add you to the list now before I forget. I think someone else is having a scan the same day as you as well. 

Go and celebrate with dh now.

sukie- Hope Af has had the courtesy to turn up!

Miss TC- Got everything crossed for you. I have been reading your diary as well. I hope you are staying nice and positive.

Hi to everyone soing through stimms. I hope you are all growing lovely big eggs 

What awful weather for a bank holiday  We're going out to watch Pirates of the Caribbean later just for something to do. I've got a feeling it will be packed though


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2007)

It's really quiet on here! 

Hoopy Well done that is great       I hope you have a stress free happy nine months 

Sho Thanks for the help. Bl**dy witch is still a no show but I've still got a couple of days yet  How are you keeping have you been getting any sickness?

Hi to all the other WN girls 

Sukie


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hoopy - Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyy                                             Just goes to show that we shouldn't be testing early!! Fabulous news sweetie - am over the moon for you. Looks like you will have to give me the Moet dispenser now do I can celebrate for you!!!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just want to say...

CONGRATULATIONS HOOPY!!!!            

Lots of love to you and DH hun xx 

Love Angie xx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hoopy!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That is great news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  how many embies did you have put back?? 


Posh....have you heard anything yet about being a sharer??  I'm gonna just wait and talk to them at my first appointment and see if they can go forward with bloodtests.  I really don't think they will until I am approved to be a sharer. That only makes sense... I will push at our first appointment.

Crappy weather this weekend!! 

HAve a great week everyone! 

GoodLuck to the PUPO"S


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words, you are all lovely.  I'm feel as if i should be writting an acceptance speech.... i'd like to thank my agent, the cast etc, but really it's just the lovely nurses and lovely DR B that deserve all the credit - i just hope i can give my little embie an nice home for 9months.

love to you all


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Hoopy* sweetheart, I know I responded on another thread, but I just wanted to say again I am so very very happy for you honey!!! Fantastic news! I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Hi to all

Babydreams - I phoned Caroline and she said that she doesnt see any problem with me egg sharing so she has booked my implications meeting for 2 weeks time and i will have the bloods done then. I will have to wait 6 weeks for them to come back but i will be ready and waiting.

Miss TC - sending you    . I wish you all the best for testing day i really hope its good news   

Hope everyone else is ok


----------



## Sumei (Oct 4, 2006)

Congratulations Hoopy!!!       Just wanted to say well done and you must be very excited!! Look forward to chatting with you on the other thread.


Sumei x


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

gosh it has been very quiet on here the last couple of days!! Come on ladies 

well I just thought I would let you know that I had a scan today and that we are delighted to be having twins 

Miss TC- How are you doing my love? Hanging in there? or have you done a smeaky test    

Gill- I think you are nearing the big day this week. I hope those follilces are growing nicely. I suspect you will be in for a scan tomorrow so I hope there is good news from that my love 

Juliet H- I think you are still stimming as well. I hope you are not too uncomfortable.

to the down reg girls, are those side effects staying away or have we gone a bit 

hi to everyone else


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

OMG SHO!!! twins!!! xx

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS HUN!! xx

WOW!!        

Big hugs to you both x

Love Angie xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks so much Ange  it really means a lot to us to have your kind words of support.


----------



## posh24 (Feb 17, 2006)

Sho - that is fantastic news    2 little bundles of joys. You can enjoy the rest of your pregnancy now. All the best


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Hoopy - congratulations on your 

Sho - woohoo double trouble  They sound perfect  It's brilliant news for your hubby to take away with him. You both must be on . Will DH be back in time for your 12w scan. They will have grown so much .

Caro - good luck for your scan tomorrow   

We've just had a very good follow up meeting with Mr R so we're now looking forward    Going to have our holiday windsurfing in July and trying to get fit in the meantime  We should be able to start again in August - oh those mood swings  Although the stats are the same for fresh v frozen at my age and Mr R started talking about FET, we've decided to go for another fresh cycle even though we have 5 frozen. Must be a glutten for punishment going for another EC  But while I'm producing eggs we want to try and keep going with fresh.

Miss TC -    


Emma - good luck and thanks for all your advice - meeting went really well 

Gill - how are those follies doing    when is EC?

Jules x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Hey Sho * - congratulations!  twinnies! Oh I am so pleased for you! I knew it - for you to get such an early BFP there just had to be more than one little beanie in there! Chuffed to bits for you hunnie! And no, I havent done a sneaky test  too blo*ody petrified!!!

Love to all
Tracy
xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

jules- I'm too lazy to repeat my post to you  Its on the other thread honey, but suffice to say I'm glad your follow up went well and I think another fresh go is the right decision for you. 

Miss TC- wow!! you have some inner strength. I tested 6 days before my official test day!!  I so hope you have some good luck this time Tracy. My fingers are well and truly crossed for you.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sho -                        Fabulous news. Hope that you can settle now and enjoy the next 7 months or so!! Over the moon for you and DH     

Caro - good luck tomorrow for your scan      

Tracy           you are an honorary Woking girl and we're on a roll!! Lots of luck honey


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks a lot Fingers  I must admit to being a little bit more relaxed now. Do you know when you will be having another crack at the whip hun?

Come on Miss TC!!!  

hi to all you other ladies


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Wow twins Sho    - that is fantastic - I am so so happy for you  

Congratulations too Hoopy    

God Woking are really on a roll aren't they!  Long may it continue, it really gives you hope.....    

Wishing you tons of luck Miss TC    

Caro - good luck for your scan tomorrow

Hi to everyone else, especially those girls going through tx at the moment, especially the lovely Gill x

Well Af finally arrived on bank hol Mon (day 58!!!) so look set so start my FET in about 3 weeks.

Barcelona was fantastic btw, we had the best weekend ever...very messy


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Jules, Karen & Kerry * - Thanks for wishing me luck for my scan, it's very kind of you to think of me. Not long now and I am getting nervous.

*Jules* - I think the decision to have another Fresh is a solid one and I would do the same in your position.

*Miss TC* - Very best of luck for testing. well done on holding out on testing.

*Karen* - Glad your AF arrived and you can plan your FET dates. Glad you enjoyed Barcelona - it's a great city I think.

*Gill* - Hope your stimming is going well and all is looking good for EC.

Hope you girls on D/Rs are doing ok.

 to all you other lovely ladies.

Caro


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Karen- At last  you must be relieved now that you can move forward. It is especially encouraging at the moment isn't it. Hopefully the positivity will rub off on you guys and we can get a load more BFPs soon  A girl who has joined us on the other thread, Alwayswonderingwhy, has just got a BFP with a FET so COME ON KAREN!!!!!!!!!  

Glad you had a good time in Barcelona. Dh went there for a stag do last year I think it was. Messy eh!  

Hope you are doing ok Gill 

Dh is off to Germany for a month tomorrow so I should be getting organised, but I am shattered. I absolutely have to go out soon though and pick up cyclogest and get him a few bits from the supermarket for his packed lunch, razors etc  If only I could face going out in this fowl weather


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Minow - still thinking about you  

Caro - great news on your scan - congratulations on seeing your baby's heartbeat

Hoopy - I don't think I have said congrats on your BFP - wishing you a very happy and healthy pregnancy

Miss TC - good luck for your test tomorrow   

Sho - hope you have a lovely day with dh 

Hi Karen - glad you had a lovely time in Barcelona and that af finally turned up.    for your FET.

Where is everyone else? It's so quiet on here!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Just a quickie to say...

Good luck Miss TC for tomorrow xx

Love Angie xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Monkey* - thanks for your congratulations.

Just was popping on to do a very quick post to let you know that we have seen a heartbeat at our scan today and are so thrilled. There was a second sac which is being reabsorbed and so it seems the 2nd embie tried very hard but wasn't strong enough.

Lots of love to everyone.

 for *Miss TC*.

 for *Minow*.

Caro


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Just popped on to see how Sho got on today - what fantastic news    twinnies - a double blessing  

Over the moon for you both - dont go over doing it when you are on your own

Jelly x


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Miss TC - Forgot to say that I have been thinking of you and have everything crossed for you for tommorow


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Caro....I've left a message for you on the other thread hun, so I wont repeat myself, I just wanted to say congratulations about hearing a lovely heart beat and I'm sorry about the other little one, but you have the best way of looking at things.   

Love Angie x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Just a quickie   not in that way   

Caro-Congratulations honey    have a happy and healthy pregnancy   

Minow-  what can i say honey but take loads of time to grieve my sweet  

Jellybabe-Good to see you back  

Angie-How are things with the house  

Karen-Good luck for fet     reading all the fet diaries and IT DOES WORK  

Monkey-Not long for you either  

Tracy-        for testing chick  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Caro...way to go girl....I am so Happy for you.....YIPPEE


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Trust you to do one better than everyone else


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Emma,

House move going well ta. (touch wood) Hopefully all will be done in the nx 6weeks and we'll be in.  

Did you get your way with the holiday in the end?  

Ang x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

[fly]Your only jealous       [/fly]


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Angie-Excellent news  yeah well i did for a while until d/f saw how hot it is out there  so its Cyprus but have to book it tonight other wise i told him its Egypt 

Ali [fly]         [/fly]

Ali-Did you realise though you cant spell


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Cyprus is lovely though, I went there the year b4 last.
We're doing costa-del-back-garden this year, (albeit a 90ft one if house move goes ok) so I'm very jealous! 

Ang x


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

OMG Im not very good at this

Minow    

Caro Congratulations     so pleased for you

Emma  how you doin' - when do you start FET? Nice to see that you pop by now and then. Cyprus is lovely - lots of lovely greek food yum yum piggys bum.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pmsl Jellybabe   1st jab tonight  

Angie and Jellybabe-Yeah i do like Cyprus a lot d/f proposed to me there   but its so chavvy now   we will be going to Protaras or nearby we stayed on fig tree bay last time which is great   and Angie Spain is nice and hot atm too


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I can spell...     
Hi Angie hows u
Gill....how ya getting on with Stimms...not long to go girlfriend  
Minow....thinkin of u lots
Bendy......have missed u

thinking of u all and miss u loads....... 
Catch up soon xxxxx

*edited by Mod


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeh Emma, Spain maybe hot, but it's pouring in costa-del-backgarden! so that doesn't help me much! lol 

Ang x

*edited by Mod


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma wow   first jab tonight, so I guess et will be around three weeks. Time will fly by Im sure.
Are you still on Mr *******'s protocol re steriods and anticoagulants?

I saw him for a follow up a few weeks ago and he said I had borderline nk cells so to add prednisolone to the aspirin and heparin I was already taking. Still not sure if I will take the steroids as when I spoke to Mr R about it in Dec he wasn't overly keen as he said there was little evidence. Anyway just have to make the decision sometime.

hope the jab goes smoothly


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Angie...all ok with me just saving hard for another go hopefully in Oct, am off to Egypt in August so have something nice to look forward to...a girlie holiday as well, its gonna be a hot one
Hi Jellybabe.......hows things wiv u
xxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pmsl   Angie i have just re read your post     i thought you meant ohhh you know what i meant   

Jellybabe-yeah still the same protocol so im looking forward to the lack of sleep again   when do you start again 

Ali- my lips are sealed for once    i think this thread needs to get back to normal. I have been on here for 2years now and everyone who was on here before was always lovely and got on and supported each other and i think it needs to get back to how it should be and was   there are more important things going on in the world like poor little Maddie missing and we all need to think about that.  I also remember how close everyone became when the poor Wildcats lost Matthew everyone pulled together which was nice


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

GOOD LUCK MISS TC FOR TOMORROWS TEST


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

I totally agree, i miss all the fun we used to have


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Ali & Emma - I am going in for a lap at frimley tommorow - Mr R plans to exise some endometriotic cysts, check my 'tubes' and do a hysteroscopy. So I am going to have a good MOT. Then I will hopefully be able to start treament again in 2 -4 months. So quite excited in a wierd way as I feel it is the start of the next attempt.

Miss TC     sending you lots of positive orange vibes


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Well lets have fun then  

Jellybabe-good luck tomorrow    Mr R suggested a lap for me too to remove my left blocked tube   there isnt any hydro there but he wants to remove it before there is   how long did you have to wait to have the op from when Mr R got the refferal   if its too long may have to pay him to do it privately


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Good luck with your MOT tomorrow JellyBabe ...... will be thinking of you    send Mr R my love xxxxxxx am seeing him in a few weeks for our follow up


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Ali i will fight you for Mr R


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma  what is 'hydro'  

I waited two months for the initial appt (from GP referral) and then nine weeks for the actual op so I have waited about four months in all. Which I must admit has felt like a bl**dy long time    but we just could not afford the £3,000+ that the op would cost. We did pay for a lap in 2005 but not this time.

Ali  thanks   I will pass on your love. Hope ur with Mr R appt goes well


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jelly-I knew you were going to ask that   i cant spell it its something like hydrosplinx (sp) basically its a toxic fluid which can build up in your tubes and it can flush out into your womb   and because its toxic you embryo's have trouble implanting   

Blimey four months is good for the nhs but not when you want to start another ivf cycle   

Good luck tomorrow honey


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma  Hopefully you will not need a lap as the FET is going to work for you this time


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

sending loads of      to the lovely MISS TC for the morning


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Tracy - good luck tomorrow honey

Emma - good luck with your FET and have a lovely holiday

Jelly - good luck with the lap

ali - hi hon


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

ladies (won't name you all as I'll miss someone out! ..how are you all doing? 

just wanted to say a big fingers crossed for MISS TC tomorrow  wishing you loads of luck

and a congrats to sho on the twinnies  well done you both must be over the moon!

and a hi gill hope you're doing ok .. i think you must be stimming now  best of luck and hope you're cooking some goodies in there! 

minow still thinking of you hun 

got a week off and spending some quality time with dp..its lovely 
c ya 
alisha x


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Congrats Sho!!!!!!!!!!  Alot of twins this year! 

Miss TC....Thinking of you! 

Posh.........I'm so happy they are going to accept you!!!  That is such a relief! And you get to help someone else.  Congrats! Your on your way. 

I work at St Mary's and we do a recurrent miscarriage clinic and it's just getting harder to do. When you have to tell someone who has already lost babies that they have lost another is so hard. Sorry for being a downer but it's just getting harder to see people's despair.  Last week they were fine with a hearbeat...you just wonder what goes wrong  It is hard for us sonographers, we really don't want to  to give bad news.  Anyways....I will just think about all the lovely things I have seen and got to show the parents. 

Good luck to the  PUPO"S


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Hi just a quick one 

Sho congrats on the twins   

Caro Well done hun

Tracy good luck for tomorrow  

Emma good luck with FET  

My A/F came so hopefully my lining will still have time to thin down by Fri lunch time 

Big hugs to all you other WN girls  

Sukie


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I just wanted to send you all big hugs and huge thank yous.

It's pretty tough right now and staying out of hospital is taking all my thoughts (concern over amount of blood loss) but I am still thinking of you all and so greatful for all of your kind words and thoughts.

I know things have got heated elsewhere on here but I really hope that everyone can feel at home on whatever thread they are on.

I love you all and I hope that in time I will be able to come back and join you all. For now I am heading into lurk land but my thoughts are with you all

lol
Minow x


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2007)

Minow Just read your sad news I'm so sorry for you both 

Sukie x


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

*Miss TC* - I posted on another thread but just wanted to say how very, very sorry I am that it didn't work out 

*Minow* - I replied on the other thread. Thanks for posting. You are in my thoughts and prayers. 

*Paris* - I hope the 1st jab went ok and you are feeling good to be starting.

*Jellybabe* - Good luck for your Lap/MOT today. Hope they do a good clear out and you are not too sore following.

*Gill* - I'm not sure where abouts you are in your stimming so just hope it is going well and things are looking ok for your EC.

*Ali, Paris, Angie, Jellybabe, Sukie* - thank you for your kind Congratulations.

 to all you other lovely ladies.

Caro


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Miss TC just wanted to say I am really sorry hunny, sending you lots of love and hugs xxx

Hello to all you other lovely ladies you are all in my thoughts sorry I havent been around I have been so busy I only just manage to post once a day on one thread at the moment and I wanted to keep in contact with loads of them but work isnt allowing me to, but I am thinking of you all and I will keep an eye open and try and get back to you all soon

Love

Kate xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi everyone

Glad to see it busy again on here! Long may it continue. 

Miss TC - I have posted on the other thread but just to say I am so sorry for your news this morning  

Minow - sorry to hear that you are bleeding so much - you are very much in my thoughts  

Hi KT! Sorry to hear work is so busy but I know that you are self-employed so being work presumably means lots of money!

Hi Caro - did you celebrate your great news last night?

Sukie - good news about af arriving

Alisha - enjoy your week off with dp - sounds lovely

Paris and Ali - lovely to see you both, jealous of your holiday plans! Paris - sending you loads of    for your FET

Hi fingers, babydreams, Hoopy Jellybabe and Angie - and sorry if I have missed anyone... and hello to anyone who's lurking as well

Well, my ticker now says under a month until I start again - however, not sure whether that is going to have to be moved back a month (which will be really annoying) as I had a smear test last week and they said that the results will take 8 weeks! they should be through before ec but I am not sure if they need the results at WN before I start d-regs - does anyone know? Have left a long rambling message but no reply as yet. I will be really disappointed if I have to wait another month... Seems so long since my FET now.


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Kate      

Gill - hope things are going well for you  

Emma - hope first jab went OK 

Sukie - glad AF arrived, your lining should be lovely and thin by tomorrow.

Alisha - enjoy your week off

Minow - still thinking of you honey. Hope that you manage to stay out of hospital   

Babydreams - god I couldn't do your job, it must be so difficult running that clinic. As you said though, the flipside is the good things you get to see too.

Sho - you asked when I was going for the next crack of the whip - well that's tonight    but as I suppose you mean tx, probably Sept/Oct depending on circumstances - would like to get in before they close for refurb.



Hi Monkey


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

So sorry Miss TC   really hoped this would be your time. Please take care of yourselves 

Monkey- less than a month!!!  that will be here before you know it.

fingers- Enjoy your crack tonight   also i meant to say and totally forgot  When I went in to Woking on Tuesday there was a sign up that said the unit was closing on the 16th December (I'm sure it was) until early in the new year. I hope that takes the pressure off a few people.

    * Ladies from now on if you have an update for the list please send a pm to Rachel the moderater who has kindly taken it off my hands. Obviously if one of you would like to do it, let her/me know *

Ta


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks for that Sho - takes the pressure off a bit, I was thinking that Oct would be better for me to start so allowing 6 -7 weeks for tx cycle it should just about OK!!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi girls,

Just about caught up on the thread. Sorry if I miss anything.

Minnow - So sorry to hear your news. Life can be so cruel. I just wanted to let you know that you are in my thoughts at this terrible time.  
Tracy - You are also in my thoughts. So sorry to hear that it didn't work this time.  

Sho - Glad your scan went well and you have twins. Double Trouble!   
Tash - Thanks for posting about your scan. Glad to hear that the twinnies are doing well.
Caro - Glad your scan showed a strong heart beat.
Hoopy - Congratulations on your BPF.
Gill - I think that you are in for E/C tomorrow. Hope all goes well and you get loads of lovely juicy eggies.
Emma - You are officially back on the roller coaster then! Hope your first jab last night was a breeze and you don't get any D/R side effects. I am only a couple of days behind you so we will be on the 2WW again together.
Karen - Glad that A/F turned up at long last. Not long now until you can start your FET.
Cheesy - Good luck with the new job.
Wildcats - Hope you are having a lovely holiday.
Jellebabe - I think you said you are in for your "MOT" today. I hope all goes well, and you get the all clear to start treatment again real soon.
Sukie - I hope your baseline scan goes well tomorrow, and you are ready to start stimming on Saturday.
Fingersarecrossed - October will be here before you know it!
Monkeylove - I think that you need the test results to be in place before E/C rather that D/R but if you give woking a call I am sure they could help.

As for me, I am now on the countdown to starting D/R on Monday. I got my treatment plan and Buscerlin on Tuesday so I am all set.
I also finally have some news on my kittens! We got a call from the Cat Protection people on Monday to say that they had a litter of 5 that we could go and see. As soon as we got there we fell in love with 2 black ones (a boy and a girl) I will attach a piccie to my profile. I don't have one of them both together at the moment, but they are practically idenitical. We can bring them home in 2 weeks when they will be 8 weeks old. They are being hand reared as their mum was a stray who was accidentally let out of the house and never came back, so I can't wait to be their new mummy! Any suggestions for names, most welcome. At the moment I quite like Oscar and Ebony.

 to Ali, Angie, Kate, Taragon, Posh, Alisha, Barney, Julesx, Myra, Pots, Hope, Juliet, Nibbles, Bendy and anyone else I have missed

Love to all.

Jules xx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Miss TC, So sorry to hear your news, thoughts are with you both  

Hi to everyone else, nice to see the girls posting, you know who you are  

Well still waiting for AF to arrive to start my FET, well my cycle buddie from January MrsHope, has just had a positive from her 1st FET, well done, so fingerscrossed all us FET girls get the same result  

Hugs to all

Love Myra xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon All 

Wow 2 days on the trot eh   maybe cause i am slowing down with work now cause of my hollybobs  

Myra-I have read mrshopefuls diary and a few others a lot of them got bfp's which is nice   good luck hun   

MissTc-  really sorry to hear your sad news  

Jules-Ahhh that cute little kitty kat got me all emotional   i love cats   good luck for monday  

Kerry-Are you excitied about starting again in a few months  

Monkey-I had my smear done last time and my gp said 8 wks as long as you have it back to woking before e/c it will be fine   i kept ringing them every monday and it was only 3wks for the results not 8 

Caro-Thanks hun, jab was fine   bet you cant stop looking at your scan pic  

Minow-Hope that the bleeding eases up i know it can sometimes last for weeks   like it isnt bad enough being told you have m.c you have to deal with the horrible pain of bleeding etc  

Sukie-Good luck for your scan friday   

Jellybabe-Hope that everything went well with your lap and Mr R patched you up nicely   

Alisha-Enjoy your time off with d/p shame the weather is pants  

Hello to all you other ladies


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Emma - excited and scared at same time about starting again!! You know what I mean!!  Go and so some work girl!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey kerry what do you mean i am working   i have been out cold calling and shopping this morning and now calling all those business's to try to get some business   
your a fine one to talk   
you will be fine this time honey i know it   

d/f has booked the holiday at bloody last   Cyprus it is!!!  you jealous  

Forgot to say is your lovely cat laying in a bbq


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Emma,

Glad that you have got your holiday booked   When are you off?

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Im off on Sunday     cant wait   what are you going to call your kittens


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Nutter   - stan (my cat) is laying in the basket on front of my bike!! I've got loads to do but can't get my   into gear today!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

looks like the grill of a bbq  does he let you ride the bike with him in it  what a good cat  did you know you can buy cat/dog buggies  was thinking of getting one for Henry as he loves being carried everywhere and im sure he would love to walk to the shops with d/f 

Here is a little kick to get your **** into gear


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Emma,

Not long till wait then if you are off on Sunday! Have a fabulous time.

We have not decided 100% on the cat names, but at the moment I quite like Oscar and Ebony.
We were trying to think of another name meaning black for the boy, but something like shaddow or Jet doesn't seem right for him. We are going to go and visit them again at the weekend, so will see what fits.
Got any suggestions?

Jules xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Are there lovely names   call him after my d/f if you want im sure he wont mind   

Here found a website for kitten names and here are some for black cats www.cat-dog-names.com

8ball Chimp Magpie  
Abracadabra Chimpanzee Merlin 
Ace Chiquita Midnight 
Ace Of Clubs Cinders Morticia 
Ace Of Spades Clarinet New Moon 
Addams Cleopatra Night 
Africa Club Flush Nightflight 
Ape Clubs Nightmare 
Ash Coca-Cola Ninja 
Asha Coffee Bean Oboe 
Asheby Daffy Duck Omen 
Ashely Darth Vader Onyx 
Asher Death Othelo 
Ashes Dirty Pagan 
Asheton Dusk Panther 
Asphalt Dusky Pepper 
Banana Ebon Pepsi 
Bassoon Ebony Phantom 
Bat Eclipse Pharoah 
Batty Egypt Pitch 
Black Bart Enigma Pitch Black 
Black Magic Genie Polution 
Black Olive Gomez Puma 
Black Orchid Good Luck Raven 
Black Panther Good Luck Charm Rootbeer 
Black Puma Gorilla Salem 
Blackberry Gris-Gris Shadow 
Blackest Halloween Smoke 
Blackie Hate Smokey 
Blackie Hatred Snowball! 
Blackjack Hecate Sooty or Soot 
Blackout Hocus Pocus Spade Flush 
Blackster Horseshoe Spades 
Blacktop Indian Ink Spook 
Bowtie Ink Spooky 
Broomhilda Inka ******* 
Buckwheat Inky Thunder 
Burnt Java Bean Tricks 
Camcorder Jet Tuxedo 
Carbon Jet Black VCR 
Char Jynx Voodoo 
Charcoal KoKo WebTV 
Charm  Licorice  Wednesday 
Charred  Licorice Drop  Wicca 
Chesspiece  Lucyfurr  Wiccan 
  Witchy 



/links


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

No - we just found him curled up in it one day in the garden!! Cat buggies - what will they think of next? The kick didn't work  - I just fell over and can't be bothered to get up now   

Jules - what about Ozzy - after all he is the Prince of Darkness!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules oppps they were in 3 columns and now are all together so look like really freaky names  

Kerry-If the kick didnt work just join us dossers on here   ahhhh little stan looks so proud of himself in the basket  

Ozzy is a good name


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Miss TC...I'm so sorry to hear your news  . All my love to you and Dh, I'm thinking of you both xxx

Love Angie x


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Miss TC...i am so sorry to hear your news, am thinking of you loads  
Its realy nice to see the oldies back and posting.
Emma..glad your jab went well and you have at long last booked that holiday, cant believe you r going Sunday....   
Kerry...we r thinking of going again Oct/Nov.....so we may be cycle buddies again.  
Gill.....thinking of you lots, i know its your big day tomorrow, deep breaths..3,2,1 relax
Myra ........lovely to see you toooooo, next time the witches go out you come keep me company  
Monkey...hope everything works out and u can start asap
Minow....my thoughts are with you and DH, be strong xxxx
Alisha....hope you are feeling ok, lovely to c u xxxxx
Jules.....your kittens sound gorgeous, wish my DH would let me have a pet, but he hates them   
Caro...r u still on that cloud xx
Well gonna go back out in the garden more digging to do, Bingo tonight so keep all your fingers crossed that i win
xxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-If you win will you pay for my tx too   good luck


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

I've just had all my info through from Holly House (Essex) and an initial consultation booked for July!! 
My 3rd ICSI cycle can begin in Nov after I've turned 36 as it's my NHS funded one this time (hense the change of clinic as we had to pick between 3). I just can't believe they are getting us started on it already, so I'm really pleased. I am quite hopeful as they have had lots of good results with their Blastocyst programme, so I'm looking forward to hearing what they have to say. Also, we have our follow up appointment in a couple of weeks with Mr.R from our last failed attempt (we didn't have one the first time but chose to this time, we pay enough after all, hey!).
I'm trying to not think too much about it (although quite excited about trying again), as we wanted a few months to get our lives back together after our 2 failed attempts. 
Come Nov, I hope you wont mind me carrying on as normal in here as if I were being treated at WN, as I'm still a Woking girl at heart.

Anyway, I'm procrastinating and should be doing 1000 other things rather than being on here!! 

Catch you all soon, love Ang xxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Angie-Well done chick   Holly house are VERY good   My friend who has had several m/c's over the years one at 16wks   had her 1st go at holly house was pg with twins lost one at 10wks but now has a little girl called Emily she also had two blasts put back i think they do that as standard there anyway   now she is 6mths pg with her little boy she concieved naturally after her d/h was told his sperm was so poor even icsi may not work   so it just shows you it only takes one


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Ali - it's going to be our time this time              

Sounds like lots of us will cycle again at end of year...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off home now  

Enjoy your evenings all  

Gillian Mckeith-Good luck tomorrow sweetie     hope you get some lovely eggies   and try not to panic about the g/a ok  

Bendy-Good luck for your scan i think you said it was next week     

Kerry and Ali-This will be your turns so get used to it      

Off home to make beef casserole with dumplings and mash


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks all for feedback re scan - WN have telephoned back now and said it's fine if I don't have the results through, it's just better if they have arrived. Emma - glad to hear that yours didn't take that long either - 8 weeks is so long. Have a fab holiday by the way.

Good news re HH Angie - how lucky to get your NHS go so quickly- or have you been on the waiting list for ages. I phoned our NHS waiting list this morning and it's definitely not going to be before next summer for our free go. Hopefully I will have a baby by then!

Good luck tomorrow Gill if you're reading.   

Ali and Fingers - October will be here before you know it. It's good that the refurbishment is starting later than we all originally thought isn't it? Sounds like they just fancied an extra long Xmas holiday to me. It's definitely going to both of your times   

Jules and Myra - good luck for starting for your FET. What is your scheduled date for et? I know it takes slightly longer for a FET but can't remember exactly how long.   

Sounds like there are going to be lots of us going through treatments over the next couple of months - hopefully lots of BFPS to celebrate in the coming months


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Monkeylove,

No, we didn't get it quickly, we just decided to try and self fund a go ourselves (then ended up being 2 goes) before our NHS funded one. In my area you have to be over 36, so although we had been waiting ages and finally were accepted (after loads of hassle), we knew we still had to wait a further year and a half as I was then only 34. 
As I am 36 this Nov, we have finally managed to be allowed to get things moving. I was just very impressed with how quickly Holly House are moving things along with the consultation etc now that the ball is now in their court.
I'm sure the next 5 months will fly by anyway x

Love Ang x


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2007)

Miss TC I'm so sorry to hear your sad news 

Angie I'm sure the next five months will fly by x

Emma Glad the jab went ok, have a lovely holiday 

Monkeylove At least you got it sorted WN were quite good with me too giving my results in, in dips and drabs over the last couple of weeks.

Jules Your kitty looks lovely I bet you can't wait to get them, good luck starting on Monday 

Hi to everyone I've missed 

Sukie


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Dear Mr & Mrs Wildcat, i know that you are both away in America at the moment, but just wanted you both to know that i will be thinking of you both tomorrow and little Matthew    

Hope you both are enjoying your holiday, lots of love & hugs to you both

Myra xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Emma you monkey u are back     Are you off on your hols today mushy pea? Scan is Tuesday and i cant wait!

Hope your jab went ok

Wildcats thinking of you guys and Matthew today 

Miss TC sorry to hear your sad news 

Nice to see that everyone is well and we can get back to normal on here we used to have soooo much fun and im glad to read the woking ladies are back in town!!

Bendy

*edited by Mod


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh nooo.... do you think Cyprus is chavy??

We are planning on going  there in July for 2 weeks.  We havent booked it yet, will do nearer the time but i dont wanna be going somewhere chavy


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Happy friday all

Wildcats - thinking of you and Matthew today

Bendy - nice to see you on here - I don't think Cyprus is chavvy at all - like a lot of places it probably depends on which bit you go to.

Myra - sounds like we are going to downregging about the same time - not long to go now until the injections start again   

Angie - it's so frustrating how much it differs between different areas re NHS funding. In our area (Wandsworth) they put us on the list straight away but the waiting list is at least 2.5 years whatever age you are. The only restrictions are that you have to be under 40 and priority is given to those with no children already. They said to me that they have now allocated all this year's funding (and it's only just June!) and they won't get next year's money until April/May next year so nothing would happen until then at least. And they couldn't say whether we would be treated next year or not. It doesn't matter how many private goes we have - the only thing that would remove us from the list is if we had a baby. I am just glad that we can scrape together the money to go privately - otherwise it would have been a long wait for our one NHS go! Anyway glad the ball is rolling for you and fingers crossed it's your lucky time!   

Hi Sukie and everyone else!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon all  


BonkersBendy-Good luck for your scan tuesday then    text me to let me know all the details honey   Cyprus is a bit chavy i think you will be fine in Pathos to be honest its the Larnaca end as you have Ayia Napa about 20 mins from Protarus   glad to have you back on this thread as you always make me   going on my holiday sunday morning EARLY   i hate early mornings and d/f knows this but he still books bloody early flights  

Tash-How was Belguim hope you kept your knickers on   

Gill-    

Wildcats-   rip Matthew  

Hello to Sukie ane everyone else


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just popping in to say - Elly and Chris thinking of you today


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all  

Ta very much for all your lovely support, I have been a lurker   but here follows a bit of a me moment Im afraid  

I had EC today and had already ovulated   I knew something was up cos Mr R did'nt come to see me in recovery and I had a plaster where bloods had been take which I thought odd   but trying to think   I focused on Jeremy Kyle and pushed the silly thought away  

It appears that I had ovulated within the last 12 hours and my bloods from today and wed will be screened to see what my LH levels were and are today to check if the Buserlin just wasnt strong enough!! what a f**king rollercoaster of a day   

All the staff were fantastic to us especially Caroline and Mr R who were  superstars, (so as you you said you read this all the time Mr R!! thanks for today  )

On the plus side we have one lonely egg which is good quality, so fingers crossed    No pressure little eggy  

Off to trawl for positive stories now  

Love to all 

sorry for the meeeeeeeeeeeeness!!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gilly-Got your text earlier sweetie but i think if you pm debs she had 1 egg too which resulted in Amy so keep your chin up my darling and love you lots


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi gill
Have been lurking, but just had to post.  Firstly, I am so sorry I know how devastating it is.

I too had a disaterous EC on wed, having 22 follies and everyone expecting 10-12 eggs, I eneded uo with two.  After blood tests and discussions it appears that my follies need to be well above ave size to pop.

However after being heartbroken all day wed with my 2 lowly eggs, I had one fertilise and is now a perfect grade 2 embie which I am  incubating in my womb!  Mr R also said that he would have only put one in anyway so we have the smae result!

I wish you lots of luck and yes Caroline was fab with me too.

Must be nothing worse than hormonal devastated women!!

good luck strawbs xxx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Gill  .  You poor thing hun, what a nightmare.  Will keep fingers, toes and everything else crossed that your one little fighter makes it xxxx

So glad yours pulled through Stawbs and is back where he/she belongs  

Minow - only just read your news and I am so so sorry, life is very unfair.  Am thinking of you and glad you are taking comfort in the fact that you know you can do it now, you will get there hun  

Miss TC - I am so so sorry to hear your news - thinking of you and your dh xxx

Elly & Chris - thinking of you and Matthew today x

Hi to everyone else


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gill honey - so sorry to hear your news     As you know I ovulated 48-72 hours prior to my EC on 1st tx and I know how devastating that was. The good news is that your got your lovely good quality egg and as everyone says it only takes one      

Strawbs - I posted on another post but just to say I am so glad you got your embie on board, just the 2ww to get through now. Good Luck


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Hi i wonder if any of u girlies can give me any feedback on woking nuffield am thinking of booking a cons,but would love to hear what any of u have to say!  Thanks Merse xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Merse - WN are great - fab consultants and nursing staff. We are certainly on a roll at the moment for BFPS's - there is a separate thread on the Surrey Board. You will have to wait for an appt - I think it is about 6-8 months but that's what you get from the 2nd best clinic in the country (results wise). I am due to go again at the end of the year but be warned they are closing for refurbishment in Nov/Dec for a couple of months and will be back bigger and better in the New Year. I'm sure some of the others will be along soon to add their bit!!


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

How long to wait Is that for a consult or treatment? xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh Gilly sorry that you have had a bad day today with EC - BUT it only takes one and we are all sending    to your strong embie.  You'll be on the 2ww for sure! Mr Riddle never came to see me after in the recovery     Maybe he likes you  

Strawbs    for your 2ww


Merse -The wait is for the consultation but once you have had that and the implications meeting you can pretty much start then, depending on your cycle

You'll get a wait where ever you go i think and like fingers has said it is the second best in the country so there is bound to be a waiting list. If your treatment fails, and i hope it doesnt for you, you dont wait on the list again you tend to go pretty much whenever you are ready.  I did all thre cycles all after one and other which was another good thing 

I would recommend Woking to anyone - all the nurses and consultants are really lovely and know there stuff.  I see Mr Riddle who is a superstar 

Bendy


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi Merse
I have just been to wn for my 1st ivf.  I have been very impressed.  I waited I think 6months for my appotinemtn but started treatment pretty much straight away.  (The refurb may affect this waiting time).

The nurses are very nice and MR riddle is great.  My recent EC did not go as planned and Mr R and the nurses were so supportive and lovely.  Mr R came to recovery after to speak to me and the nurses were great.

They are very efficient, I have had very little waiting around (longest waits have been at the pharmacy!!)

They also really look at your tx if things dont work and are willing to do things differently (this is a huge change from the experience I had with my iui concul-difff clinic)

So far so good and if I get a BFP even better!

Good luck
strawbs xxx


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx strawbs just don't think i can wait that long due to age an ever progressing endo!!!  xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening All  

Merse-Welcome to the thread the girls have said it all really Woking are very good   i have had endo too but i had reflexology over the last few years and when  i had my last lap Mr R said the endo had gone   My ovaries and bowel were smothered with it before  

Gilly-Love you loads i hope i helped earlier    
Come on gilly's eggy be good for mummy         
And all the best for your 2ww keep me posted mrs  

Bendy-Fight ya for Mr R    good luck for your scan next week mushroom  

Strawbs-Well done chick   i think that pharmacy wait i had with you last week was the longest for me too   but at least she was lovely and apologetic and gave me some free ice packs    good luck for your 2ww let me know how you get on   

Well had my reflexology and it was great as usual   she said that its the best its felt the only crystals she felt were in my left ear   funny as i told her after im on anti b'd due to a middle ear infection   she said my uterus was nice smooth and spongy   

Anyway have a lovely weekend all and hope it rains for you all next week while im sunning myself


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thats really intersesting about reflexology was it reccomended to u? my endo is getting worse have had surgery, an at last scan had 2 small endometriomas which they won't do anything about as they are 2 small!!  xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im back.........  bored of sitting with d/f watching footie  

Merse-I was recommened a few years ago buy my beauty therapist as she had endo and again all the pains subsided a lot so went a long and i think its great  i stopped it last year as she went travelling to India so tried acup which was good for bringing on a.f's and for helping with headaches from the drugs but i hate needles and could never relax with it  so when my reflexologist came back a few months ago i opted for that again  if your interested look at this website and try and speak to a reflexologist in your area and make sure they are fertility trained http://www.reflexology.org/

/links


----------



## BABOUCHKA (May 16, 2007)

Hi

I hope that I can join u.. I am also going to woking and after 3 failed IUI cycles I am waiting to start IVF for the first time. I will know more about dates next week...

This is really a waiting game... 

Babouchka


----------



## merse1 (Apr 15, 2007)

Thanx paris will def look into it  xxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just popped on and saw your news Gill, oh hun, what a day you have had, keeping all my fingers and toes crossed that you have a lovely embie to go back on Monday, like they say it only takes one hun, thinking of you    

Emma, have a fab holiday hun, now dont you be getting sunstroke, oh by the way, did you know that the whole week you are away its going to be 90 degrees here.........only joking   have fun

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well

Oh Bendy, Mr R came to see me in recovery   goodluck for your scan on Tuesday

Love Myra xxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the thread Babouchka   blimey thats a mouthful can i call you babs  

Good luck with your tx    are you having yours cons appt next week  

Merse-Your welcome   its lovely and relaxing and i have been known to fall asleep and wake up dribbling   

Myra-I promise i wont get heat stroke   are you working this weekend


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Well thank the lord it made it   I am in for ET monday with Mr C, so everything crossed that "Barry" as I have decided to name him   carrys on doing his thang!!!!

I would like to thank you all for your support   and general loveliness, I have been feeling like my FF days were done and dusted lately but WN still rocks!!!! cheers everyone 

Here starts the madness again  

Welcome to Merse & Barouchca  

off to sunbathe now, Im knackered


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All 

What a lovely day     to nice to be cutting grass and doing housework,packing etc 

Gilly-So pleased for you matey   as i said earlier i was so hoping this little one would be a fighter 

[fly]   COME ON BARRY BE A GOOD BOY FOR YOUR MUMMY  [/fly]

Have a nice weekend all

Emmaxxx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

gill have pm you

woo hoo!!              

There's been some pressure on WN this week!!

strawbs xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Just popped on to send some    to Gill - sorry to hear that ec only produced one egg, what a complete nightmare, but Barry sounds like a real fighter - good luck for et on Monday. 

Strawbs - sorry you had a difficult time as well but congrats on being PUPO with your perfect embie   

Welcome to merse and Babouchka

Have a fab holiday Emma

Hello everyone else - have a great saturday


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Just popped on to thank everyone for their support. 

The MOT went as well as could be expected. The endo has come back with a vengance sticking various organs together. Mr R removed a 7cm cyst from the right ovary  . I think I was a bit of a challenge   I feel he has been very thorough and am grateful for the time it must have taken him  .

So the plan is to start the next cycle ASAP  before the cysts turn up again.

Miss TC     so sorry to read your news. look after yourself and d/p

Gill   well done Barry - snuggle in tight on monday

Strawbs     rest up and try to keep sane

Monkeylove  hope you can start tx in June   we might be cycle buddies

Jellybabe x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Just a quick message as I am borrowing a PC as we don't have internet at home at the moment.

Gill - It sounds like you have had a tough few days. I was so sad when I read that you had Ovulated early, but so thrilled to read this morning that the one eggie fertilised and you can be reunited on Monday. I have everything crossed that Barry is a fighter    .

Strawbs - Sounds like you had a nightmare with E/C too, but so pleased to hear that you are PUPO. Sending you lots of sticky vibes.  
Bendy - Good luck with your scan on Tuesday. Bet you can't wait!
Wildcats - Thinking of you.
Emma - Have a fabulous holiday  
Sho - Hope you are well. I have sent you a PM.
Welcome Babuchka and Merse  
Monkey - I think you asked when E/T was for me - I am down for 6th July. I think I may be D/R slightly longer than normal, but I had asked to do this so I get passed my busy time at work at the end of the quarter.

Angie - Glad that you have got an NHS go. I am sure Oct/Nov will be here before you know it, and as you say gives you a break from the last cycle to enjoy the summer.

Jellybabe - Sounds like Mr R looked after you. I hope you are feeling OK now and that you can start Tx again in June.

I am off to a wedding this afternoon. Lets hope that the   keeps shining.

I also have some more kitten news! We went to visit them again last night and fell in love with them all over again. When we first went we deliberated for ages about which 2 to get. There were 2 gingers. 2 blacks and a tabby. The tabby was the cutest of all with Lovely markings, but we didn't want to separate the 2 pairs up. I think I am turning into a crazy cat women, as we are now having the tabby as well as the 2 blacks! I will post some more pictures when I am back to work on Monday and you will see why he tugged at our heart strings. 

Have a lovely weekend everyone. Talk Monday

Jules xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Gill- I knew your little embie would make it!!  Im sooooo   HAPPY   for you!!  Love for you!!

Emma are you excited about getting up early tomorrow  We're all going on a summer holiday!!!  Have a lurrvvely time wont you - lots of sex, cocktails and relaxing please !!

Anyways im off to the shops today, feeling brighter this morning, manage to have toast and tea- yummy!!  SO we are going to get some bits for our holiday- I know its in July but im soooooooo excited!!

Love to you all

Bendybird.xx


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Gill, I am so pleased Barry made it!  Wishing you all the luck in the world for Monday    xxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Gill, so pleased that little Barry has stayed strong for you, goodluck with your transfer on Monday, i will be thinking of you   

Emma, have fun on your hols, and think of me stuck at work   look forward to hearing all about it when you get back

Nibbles, if you pop by, goodluck for your scan on Tuesday  

Hi to everyone else, hope your all enjoying the sunshine


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just popped in to see how you got on Gill - fab news - hope Barry stays strong and settles nicely into his new home on Monday


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

well done Gill, it only took me one   

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Haven't been able to log on for a few days.

Ms TC - so sorry to hear your news  

Gill -     for Barry - he is a little fighter. Good luck on Monday.

Strawbs - good to hear you are PUPO    

Emma - you'll be on that plane - lucky thing - have a brill holiday - it will be quiet without you   

Angie - first meeting in July     - good luck and hope the house move is going well  

Caro - brilliant news on seeing bubs heartbeat - so pleased for you   .

Bendy - good luck on your scan and hope the m/s is starting to ease up    

Nibbles - good luck on first scan    

Welcome newbies Babuchka and Merse  

Jellybabes - glad the MOT went well  

Sho - hope you're doing ok with DH being away - bet you're counting the days until he's back home  

Jules77 - 3 kittens   - you are such a softie  . How's the name choosing? Good luck for starting FET on Monday   


Myra - are you about to start FET? If yes, good luck    

Sukie - hope baseline scan went well and the d/regs won't be too bad - that goes for all starting d/regs  

Wildcats - thinking or you  

Minow - thinking of you too  

Big hello to everyone else - sorry if I've missed anything important  

I've got a lovely morning of cleaning out chinchillas and guinea pig. Then it's washing and ironing  . Then off to the gym in the afternoon. 4w and 5d to windsurfing holiday in Greece - not that I'm counting   Yippee!!!!!!!!!

Lots of love,

Jules x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

gill5164 said:


> so everything crossed that "Barry" as I have decided to name him  carrys on doing his thang!!!!


 Gill, I am so very very pleased honey that your little embie made it, and DP feels honoured to have the same name as your embie!  He got quite excited looking over my shoulder and seeing Em's message flashing across the page and Jule's message! Only to realise they werent directed at him      

Good luck sweetheart

Love to all
Tracy
xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi girls I've been a busy bunny!
Gill I'm Glad Barry has made it this far   come on Barry 

Strawbs good luck hun 

Hi Bendy I hope you both are doing well  

Welcome Babuchka and Merse All the luck to you both with IVF

Hi to Jules and Jules77 Hope you are both keeping well

Emma How is the injections going?

Well I went for my baseline on Fri afternoon that morning I went to check my paper work and had a quick look at my planner only to see that I should have been taking 0.5 of buserelin each day and the day after the baseline if all goes well go down to 0.2. 
Quite unlike me I saw the 0.2 at the beginning and got it into my head that was how much I took each day so I have been and was franticly running round on Fri morn when I realised I'd given my self the wrong amount I tried ringing all day but couldn't get through to WN. So I went thinking I'll be d/r for at least another couple of weeks best case scenario but when I was scanned everything was ok to go on which was a huge relief  So I started stimming yesterday 

Who do I ask now to update where I'm up to, if someone could let me know please 

Love Sukie


----------



## BABOUCHKA (May 16, 2007)

Hi, 

I was wondering if any of you have taken up counselling in WN and if you have found it useful. During my last 3 attempts I did not but I am starting to wonder if it would have been a good idea as I went to pieces after each failed attempt. We both are very shy and private people so the idea of talking to astranger scares me... 

Anyway I would appreciate it if you can let me know what has been you experience. 

Thanks

Rania


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2007)

Hi Rania

Hopefully you'll get a BFP and won't need the counseling. As this is our first cycle we haven't been for it but I did go for counseling back in Feb as I'd starting having panic attacks which it did help to go through things and I understood more about myself on a whole, I would be a reasonably shy person myself. I hope this is some help to you. Good luck  

Sukie


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

[fly]Come on Barry  Come on Barry [/fly]
I will be thinking of you tomorrow with your legs in the air..........looking forward to your PUPO post
Emma......i expect you are already nice and tanned, i hope your weren't too moody this morning at silly o'clock
Strawbs....congrats on being PUPO, sending you lots of   vibes
Welcome to Rania and Merse.......Woking Nuffield rules and so does Mr R  
Tash....come out come out wherever you are, (although you cant hide very well with that BUMP) miss ya  
Sukie...good luck with stimming  
Elly and chris have been thinking of you guys
Jelly babes...glad Mr R gave u a good once over, bet u r keen to start TX again
Hi to all you other lovelies, Myra, Kerry, Bendy, Cheesy, Monkey, Jules, Jules 77, karen, Angie , Caro and anyone i have forgotten....sorry
I have had a lovely weekend off work, my garden is looking lush, got a bit of a tan but not looking forward to work tomorrow. Only 8 weeks till me hols....YIPPEE
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ali, hello hun, yipppeee, count down to hols  

Gill, hope Barry is behaving himself   goodluck for tomorrow hun, will be thinking of you tomorrow, he is the one hun   love ya loads and praying for you, you can do it   

Hi to everyone else, this has got to be our year, come on girls, it ends in a lucky 7

Emma, hope you are not burnt yet


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone

Gill - Sp glad that little barry made it and is now safe and sound where he belongs on the mother ship    So, come on, fill us in on ET, was it ok this time   I wish you so much luck for your 2ww and have everything crossed that barry is there to stay    

Ali - wotch hun buns, sorry been a bit AWOL cause was in Belgium last week and been trying to catch up ever since.  My garden is also looking damn fine if I do say so myself thanks to dh.  Not long til your hols eh.  

Emma - I know you're not reading this, but bet you've got your dollies out already & they're standing to attention   

Miss TC - so sorry to read your news  

Sukie - good luck with stimming

Rania - I think the counselling is a good idea, tx takes it toll for sure so anything that helps is a bonus.  Its not really like you are talking to  stranger at the WN cause they all know the score.  If you feel the need then go for it, it can't do any harm.

Hi Myra - how long before you start now  

Jules - Where abouts you going to in Greece   me and dh are planning on going there but have decided which island, we thought maybe kefalonia.

Hello to everyone else


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

watcha!!!!

Thankyou all so very much for your pm's and support, we are so chuffed that "Barry" is onboard, sorry the pic isnt great but as you can see Bazza is a grade 1 compacted embie!     

Mr C was fantastic and said as cruel as the circumstances were...... the egg that was left means that the quality was perfect and Barry stands a very good chance!!! and Tash you will be pleased to know that the chill pills worked   so no terror of the 'splatts' this time  ,  ET was quite an emotional time I have to admit!!   I feel so lucky after, feeling so cheated on Friday!! 

So my lovely FF buds........ let the madness commence  

Thanks again


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oh Gilly I am made up for you and little bazza looks brill.  So glad that Mr C looked after you and made you feel so positive and so you should be, you've got a windner in there for sure! I mean how amazing is that that to have your one egg and now your one fanastic embie! Well done bazza - you're a star  
Glad the chill pills did their job too, so all in all everything is looking good


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

[fly]Way to go Bazza[/fly]
Gill and Dh...i am so made up for you guys...congrats on being PUPO...roll on the next 2 weeks
NVH.....glad to have u back, sounds like you have been a busy girl  
Myra...any signs of AF yet.....have everything crossed for you hunny  
Emma...hope your having fun in the sun 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gill       well done Barry!!! Looks like Barry is a great embie


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Gill well done honey, you dont need loads, just the one


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

sorry this is going to be a complete me post.

Had a small bleed yesterday morning which sent me into panic mode. Got an emergency scan at Woking this morning, and IT'S TWINS    

I am so happy and relieved and will try to enjoy this now, next scan is in 3 weeks time and obviously it's still early days and therefore high risk but hey - we've never got this far before!!!!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Gill well done!!  Barry looks just perfect!!

Nibbles - twinnies!  What a lovely surprise for you and dp!!


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Just a quick post as I am busy, busy, busy with work today but wanted to say congrats Gill on being PUPO - your little Barry looks perfect. Looking forward to your BFP in 2 weeks. I hope the next fortnight goes quickly for you - I think you are off on holiday aren't you? That seems a very sensible way to spend the 2ww.

Hello everyone else - 

xx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Gill  Congratulations - Barry is looks perfect and is definately the one   

Nibbles  fantastic news that you are carring twins  

Ali  glad the garden is looking good   eigth weeks will fly by. Yes I am looking forward to the next cycle - just waiting for af to show


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Nibbles....That is great!!!!  TWINNIES!!!    I'm so happy for you.


Gill....Barry is gorgeous!!!  I'm so glad everything worked out. 


Hello to everyone else!  I'm just patiently waiting for my appointments. It's getting closer though.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2007)

Gill Well done with Barry 

Nibbles Congratulations on the twins,   did you have two embies put back?

Hi to everyone


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Gill - great news on "Barry"   Well done on being PUPO. Sending you lots of     and     Try not to go too   on    

Mega   Nibbles - double trouble for you too       Have you stopped running around the house with excitement  

Strawbs - hope you're not going   on      

NVH - we're going to Vassiliki on the island of Lefkas. Well it's joined to the mainland by a man made road so not sure if it's classed as an island! Good to hear you're back safely from your jaunt to Belgium. Doing my toning exercises every night as I have to improve my upper body strength for the windsurfing   Can now do 2 x 25 girlie press-ups. Don't think I'll ever get up to doing one proper press-up  

NVH - this is what it says about Vassiliki......


"Vassiliki is a traditional fishing village, located at the Southern-most tip of the beautiful island of Lefkas. It overlooks Kephallonia (of Captain Corelli fame) and is part of the Ionian group of islands in the North West of Greece.

Due to the extraordinary local wind phenomenon, Vassiliki has become a world famous windsurfing destination. But it has managed to retain its unspoilt charm with chilled tavernas, cafes and bars lining the picturesque harbour."


Sukie - great news on stimming     do you know when EC will be? 

Hello to everyone - time for bed zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

Love,

Jules x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Gill honey, i am so loving Barry, he looks so cool   what a perfect little embie, you deserve it hun, way to to go Barry, get well and truly stuck in the duvet  

Hi everyone else


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

*Gill * - honey, congratulations on being PUPO!!! Bazza looks perfect! I truly hope this works for you sweetheart      So starts the 2ww of insanity! Will you be doing a diary?

*Nibbles* - OMG Twins!!! Oh wow hun that is such great news! Congratulations 

Love and hugs to all
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

No Time for a big post, but just wanted to say....

*Gill*....Congratulations on your little fighter Barry, that's wonderful news  xx

*Nibbles*....have msgd you elsewhere but, huge congratulations on the twins!!! WOW WN are on a roll at the mo'!! 

Love to all

Ang xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hello wokies  

miss tc I was very sad to see your news..   hope you're doing ok 

minow still thinking of you hun and hope you managed to stay out of hospital 

gill fab news on Barry - the fighter   he looks a beauty   fingers tightly crossed for you both   have a lovely time down in cornwall ..eat loads of fudge, clotted cream ice cream and cream teas for me   

straws hope you're doing ok on your 2ww 

Ali thanks for your sweet message   glad the garden is looking good   

emma hope you're having a fab time on your jollies  

congrats to nibbles!   

hi cheesy are you back at work now? Hope this job is oodles better than the last place.. nice to see you  

hi myra when are you starting your fet? 

sukie blimey you must of given yourself a bit of a scare.. glad it all worked out and hope the stimming is going well  

hello to all you other ladies   hope you're doing well .. Welcome to Rania and Merse  

I'm on the count down to start again.. 3rd fresh go..I so really need this to work this time...  its getting harder and harder. 
trying to syke myself up for it again .. its so scarey.. how many of you ladies have had a laparoscopy or a hysteroscopy (sp) ? getting paranoid as I've never had either of these.. and Mr S seemed a bit perplexed that I hadn't.   would be appreciated  
have a good day all
alisha x

hi ang how the house stuff going?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Alisha,

Yeh house is going well ta, hoping to be in in next month. We're just in limbo at the mo' waiting for all the solicitors to do their thang etc....

I know how you feel by the way re/on the count to start again. It will be my 3rd fresh attempt in Nov, so lets hope it's 3rd time lucky for us both hey xx

Ang x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning everyone

Gill - hope you had a good night with little barry tucked up nicely in that lovely lining of yours.

Ali - how ya doing kiddo, you'll be brown by the time you go on hols.

Jules - that island sounds lovely and well done you on those push ups!  Good going! 

Alisha - I had a lap before any of my tx. It was when I was going through the NHS protocol and I think they automatically
do the investigations first.  I don't think WN really do anything until 3 attempts. Maybe call and speak to one of the nurses and ask
them to ask the cons but anyway, if you are on count down now you wouldn't want this to delay tx and after all, 3rd time lucky  

Angie - hope the solicitors pull their fingers out, some of them can really take their time  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Alisha - I had a lap before I started tx, as part of the initial investigation. Mr R did not want to proceed until he knew what he was dealing with (turns out I had severe endo which I didn't have a clue about before the lap). Don't worry, it's certainly no worse than ec and the scars are v small.

Gill - Barry looks perfect! Best of luck hun  

arrrgh the puppy is driving me insane today  
He's been a bit poorly for a few days, snotty nose after his first injection, and has been really quiet and well behaved - well he's back with a vengeance   
Keeps running after the cats, or barking at them if he can't get to them   
I don't know what to do, should I stop him or just let them get on with it? My cats are very gentle souls and I kind of want the puppy to learn from the beginning that cats are not to be chased.


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hiya

Gill Congrats on being PUPO Good Luck in 2WW lets hope it flys by for and Barry is making himself nice and comfy

Monkey hope the next 25 days fly by for you

Babydreams not long til your apt now I remember when it was 6 months away
Good Luck hun

Suki hows tx going so far, just noticed your shepperton just round the corner from me i am in staines so dont hesitate to contact me if you need some support  or want to meet up

strawbs good luck not long to go 

angie how is the job hunting going

alisha hope the countdown goes quickly

hello to everyone else, jellybae, myra, miss tc, jules, babouchka, alipali, merse, emma, jules 77, bendy, karen, kerry and cheesy and anyone I have no doubt missed 

Hope you are all well

ktx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

What a lovely day   I have had the pleasure of my big sis and nephew today, we had a bbq for lunch and generally relaxed which has been nice, so off to breathe some golden light in a tick and make the most of whats left of the sunshine.

Monkey- not long now hun, bet it flys by!!!  

baby dreams- it seems like an age in the beginning just hanging around in limbo land, but its nearly here poppit!!!  

The 2 Jules (that makes you sound like those 2 old crims on 'bad girls'  ) thanks for your lovely kind words about Bazza!!!  

Em's- hope the holiday is just what you needed, been thinking about you poppit!! 

Myra- you are so lovely, not long till you wake those sleepy snowbabies huh?? 

Bendybops-  

Miss TC- I have been thinking about you hun   I wont be keeping a diary as we are away the 2nd week of madness and I think mine would be very boring anyway  

Ali- Nice to talk to you hun, miss you loads, bet your brown as a berry already 

Nibbles- OMG twins      your naughty pup is proberly good practice for double trouble, you show him who is boss and tell him "NO"   or you'll be in big trouble lady    you'll have naughty cushions all over the house soon anyhow!!  

Ang- ooo you'll be lady of the Manor before you know it hun!!! good luck with the move!  

Alisha-I too have never had a lap or hyster (thingy) and was quite concerned, when I asked the nurse at WN they checked with MR R & he said he would do one if I wanted one,  but he did'nt deem it necessary as the HSG & other investigations were all clear, and as the nurses said "he would if he thought you needed one", best to check anyway if it gives you peace of mind!!!

Sho- thanks for all your support   over the past week

Tash- how are those bubs doing?? I have been doing my heparin for 3 nights now and I think of your poor bruised tum every night,  I really take my time & go steady!! Thanks for the bazza vibes    keep em coming lady!! 

Strawbs- how are you bearing up sweetheart?  I have everything crossed for you   

Karen- where are you??  

Hi KT nice to hear from you too, how's your belly coming along any names in mind yet?? 

Hi to Pots,Mr & Mrs W, caro, hoopy, saz,suki and everyone!!

Laters


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wotcha Gill - your afternoon sounds lovely you lucky thing.  I've been stuck on the 4th floor with the air conditioning on the blink  
I hope you don't get any nasty bruises.  To be honest I didn't get them in the beginning its once your blood starts to get thin that it happens, sorry to say but reckon they'll be heading your way before long, but lets hope you're one of the lucky ones   small price to pay for a bfp though eh...and besides now that i've stopped there isn't a prick or bruise in sight  
I didn't know you had a big sis, but then again I didn't ask    Hope your relaxing and taking good care of you and bazza...am always here to send you all the sticky positive vibes in the world


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

What a lovely sunny day   wish I was out enjoying it, rather than sitting in a hot and stuffy office!

Gill - Congratulations on being PUPO. I hope Barry is settling in nicely. Hope the next couple of weeks fly by.   
Strawbs - sending you sticking vibes also. How are you doing on the 2WW. Not going to mad   I hope!   
Nibbles - Glad that your scan showed everything was ok and Congratulation on expecting twins   
Sukie - I hope you are doing well on the Stimms. When do you think you will be in for E/C?
Jules - Bet you are on the countdown now till your hols!  
Ali - Bet it is a drag being back in the office now after being out in your garden last week!
Babydreams - Not long till your appointment now. Hope the next few weeks fly by.
Tash - Hope you are doing well.
Alisha - I had a Lap before treatment. When I originally went to see my GP when we were trying to conceive and no luck, I was refered to Mr Curtis at the Royal Surrey. They did a series of tests there including the Lap, and an ultra sound. All clear so they said there was nothing more they could do, and I came over to the Nuffield privately.
Sho - I hope that you are well.  Did you hand the list that tracks our treatment over to anyone? It was so useful to know where everyone was in their cycle. If not, I will take over the updates if you can tell me a simple way to do it, and how to get in all those lovely smilies.

Did my first D/R injection last night. Was a doddle - I am a Pro now since I am on my 5th treatment (1 x IUI and 3 x IVF although one of these turned into an IUI in the end)

On the countdown now until the    kittens come home. Hopefully they will be ready next Thursday. I can't wait!

Have changed my picture to show the tabby that we are also having now as well as the 2 Black ones.
Can anyone tell me if there is a way to insert pictures into the post ?

Love to all

Jules xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello ladies!

Jules glad the jabs are ok- do you have a rough idea of when ec will be?  

Sukie how is stimming??  I always found stimming made me fel normal again, hope you are growing lots of juicy follies!

Gilly hope you are taking things easy my lovely!  Barry will be snug as a bug in a rug in there, keeping everything crossed for you as always   

Ali where you going on holiday and when ??  July sometime?  Im goin gon the 23rd

Talking of holidays i bet Emma is having the time of her life - bet she is prancing around with her boobies on show!    

Tassh how are those babies of yours?

God im sorry ruubbish at personals but hello to you all!!

Had my scan today, they kept my dates the same so will  be 13 weeks tomorrow.  Baby did a 360 summersault which made me laugh and lots of waving.......it did make me feel a bit weird that it was doing that and i couldnt feel it.  Anyways !

Hope you are all ok and i will pop on again tomorrow and catch up properly!

Take care

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Bendy,

Glad that the scan went well. Must be amazing to see the bubs on the screen. 

I am doing an FET this time rather than a fresh cycle, and E/T is booked for 6th July. 
I am going to be busy for the rest of June with work and the kittens arriving, so I am sure the time will fly by!

Have a nice evening everyone. I am off home now.

Much Love

Jules B  xxxx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Gill  just wanted to check that you have been told to keep the needle perpendicular when injecting the heparin. I had a discussion with Mr S when I had a follow up with him and said that the injection left like a raised dome of fluid. He said that I had probably injected at an angle and that is was probably sitting too superficially and therefore not have been v effective. Just thought I'd pass it on   but you probably already know.
Hope Barry is snuggling in tight.

Bendy   congratulations on your scan - how fantastic to see bubs somersaulting

Jules  your tabby kitty looks gorgeous, bet you cant wait to have all your furbabies with you

Ali  I had a lap/dye/hysteroscopy recently and like Nibbles says it is a similar soreness to ec and you end up with a couple of small incisions. Obviously you would get a bit more discomfort if you had a lot of work done. They advise you to take about 7-10 days off work after. You can have the hysterosalpinogram (dye part) done without anaesthetic - I found this quite uncomfortable and crampy


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

cheers jelly my darling  , I did know that I have to go in at 90 degree's and sods law after me saying that to Tash earlier, im beginning to look a bit like a skanky old banana, so on to the thighs me thinks   

Bendy- bet baby bops is as crackers as youuuuuuuuuuuuu, he/she is proberly doing roly poly's as we speak  so glad all was well, you clever old button!!

Jules- how cute is your kitten   I want one   names please come on spill..............


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Gill   skanky old bannna - I know what you mean    do you find that it stings a bit - more than the buserilin and menopur injections?


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Isn't it lovely to have everybody back again.
Gill....hope Barry is snuggling in .....and DH is looking after you   
Strawbs....how is the 2ww going......sending you lots of   
Myra......any news on when your starting.....if i remember rightly you are waiting for AF ?? Good luck hun
Bendy.....it must be amazing seeing your baby, I am off to Egypt ,Aug 2nd for a week with a friend and her daughter...its gonna be hot.
Happy damn Wed girls...... xxxxxx
Oh forgot to say congrats to Nibbles....on the twins...YIPPEE


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all,

Just running in and out to catch up, as off to work soon.

Bendy...That's great news about yr scan x

Hi to everyone, love Ang x

Ps.. We have our follow up appointment with Mr.R (from our last BFN) this Friday eve. We didn't have one for the first ICSI, but thought it may be beneficial this time, and we do pay for it after all. Hopefully they have gained some info that may be beneficial for our 3rd attempt at the end of the year.


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Jules- As yet, no one has offered to take it off me  I wold be really grateful if somebody would however  I have been keeping it up todate in the hope that when some one pm's me they can get an uptodate list. I'll post it now, and then if someone can take it over, they can pm me. 

Sorry if there are any mistakes. Do let me know if there are any and I'll sort it out

Sorry for the lack of personals, I'm not completely sure where everyone is as I just skim nowadays


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out 
Minow

 Waiting for Appointments 









babydreams219 June/July 
Taragon with Nick Brook
Posh24 waiting to egg share

 Waiting to Start 









Wildcats - Hopefully starting 26 June 
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Angie going for NHS at Essex in Nov 
Beanie
Julesx

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET Apt 8/5/2007
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Monkeylove IVF Hopefully 1st July 

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Karen 1975 waiting to start FET

DownRegging









Pots at ARGC 
HopeSpringsEternal baseline 11th June
Emma FET
Jules 77

Stimming









Juliet H
Sukie

 2WW PUPO !! 









Strawbs
Gill

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Hoopy scan 12th June EDD 3rd Feb 2007

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 27th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Wotcha

Bendy - congrats on your scan, its is very weird to see them moving so much and yet you can't feel them at all.  

Gill - oh no you spoke to soon! Get some arnica cream, it does help.  Hope you're doing fine and dandy   

Ali - hiya kiddo, any holiday shopping for you...will you be getting your dollies out or aren't you allowed in Egypt  
I wanna see your white bits when you get back   

Angie - good luck with your follow up  

Jelly - yeh the clexane and heparin jabs definately sting more than de-regs and stimming  

Yo yo yo to everyone else


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all

Well did the 2 days of feet up resting well 1 and a half   and Im bored bored bored now   I have done a couple of loads of washing and the food shopping this morning, thats it for me today!!! ooo the pressure is just too much! 

I was going to go back to work tom, but have decided against it   lifting big fat heavy toddlers can wait for now!!!  

Tash- I have got some arnica  , but im so para about not rubbing the injection site after your horror stories and cos GOD said not to  , that I have left well alone, I will put some on later Mum  , even the gestone marks are darker this time so I guess my blood is thinning out!!  

Hi Ali- what you doing sneaking on during work hours, you cheeky monkey!  

Ang- good luck with your follow up Friday, I hope you get some answers and a good plan of action for next time!!!   

Whatcha Sho   hope today is a better day for you


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Gill - I hope that Barry is settling in nicely. Sending lots of sticky vibes. Don't do too much   and probably a good idea not to go back to work tomorrow. You asked about the kitten names, well we think we will call the Girl Ebony as she is black, and one of the boys Oscar. We are still one name short. Freddie is possible .... We are going to visit them again on Friday so will see what fits!

Jellybabe - You are right I can't wait to have my fur babies home! They will be a lovely distraction while I go through this treatment.

Angie - Hope your appointment on Friday goes well and Mr B can give you some answers and maybe tweak things for your next treatment.

Sho - I have Pm'd you about the list.

Hi Ali, Bendy and Tash and all you other lovely ladies. 

I am off to see the new Pirates of the Caribean movie at the cinema tonight - has anyone else seen it?

Jules B xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2007)

KTx said:


> Suki hows tx going so far, just noticed your shepperton just round the corner from me i am in staines so dont hesitate to contact me if you need some support or want to meet up


I might take you up on that thanks  I think it's going well, I've got a scan on Fri and I'm due EC a week Fri 

Off to dinner so i'll catch up properly soon x

Sukie


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning everyone

Been very busy this week so sorry for not really posting. 

Gill and Strawbs    - hope you're both ok and not going too   yet

Sukie - well done on starting stims - not long to go now until ec.   

Jules - congrats on getting started again and what beautiful kittens - I want one (or three)! Not seen the new Pirates film but would be interested in hearing what it was like as I really liked the first one. I found the second one a bit confusing though!

Bendy - your scan sounds great - how lovely to see your baby doing acrobatics

Angie - good luck with your follow up on Friday and hope you get some answers and some useful info to take forward to the next tx.

Hi Jellybabe - looking forward to being cycle buddies - not too long to go for us now! I think Myra and Wildcat will be going through tx about the same time too. And possibly Alisha too?

Hi Ali - holiday sounds lovely - hope all's well with you

Hello everyone else


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi ladies 

Monkeylove Hi hun how are you doing?

Bendy you scan sounds great, hopefully one day soon we can all be having those scans 

Gill and Strawbs Good  luck girls   

Hi Jules, Angie, Jellybabe, Pots, Tasha, Tracy, Sho, Saz, Nibbles and everyone I've missed  

Sukie


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Monkeylove  it will be great to have some cycle buddies   what stage are you at  

Gill & Strawbs    thinking of you and sending lots of orange sticky vibes  

Angie  hope your appt goes well and he is able to help you work out a plan for your next go  

Sukie  only one week to go to ec   how exciting. I also live quite near Shepperton so if you want any help or support Im not far away  

Jules  what was pirates 3 like


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

Where is everyone? It's soooo quiet on here again.

Anyway, hurrah for it being Friday. I'm waiting for af to show. It should be tomorrow but I think it's going to be delayed. As long as it comes by Monday it won't make any difference to my tx plan though so not too worried. 

Strawbs and Gill


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

Was in an all day meeting yesterday so didn't get a chance to log on here.
The good news is that we now have internet back on at home!

Sukie - I hope that your scan today shows that your follies are getting nice and big ready for E/C next week. Let us know how you get on.

Gill & Strawbs - sending you lots of sticky vibes. How are you both feeling ?    

Monkeylove - I also found the 2nd Pirates of the Caribean film a bit confusing. We got it out on DVD and watched again before going to the cinema and it made a lot more sense. I think in the cinema it was hard to hear the talking in places, and understand the witch lady doctor with her caribean accent!

Jellybabe - The 3rd one was good but was long. I think it was 3 hours 15 minutes and staines cinema had a 10  minute comfort break in the middle. Lots of action & humour (particuarly Jack the monkey made me laugh a few times). I enjoyed it.

Hello to all you lovely ladies. 

Have a fabulous weekend - what is everyone up to?
I am off to visit the kittens tonight, then I think I am going to Windsor with my brother and family. My SIL's parents are over from New Zealand so thought Windsor castle is a must for visitors!

Much love

Jules B xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2007)

Jules The kitten looks lovely, have a good night in Windsor 

Monkeylove hope your af comes as planned  

Jellybabe It would be good for us all to meet up for a chat 

Went for a scan toady and my follicles were all growing well and they counted eleven of them so I'm due to have EC on Fri but they said there is a slight chance that it may be on Wed if they keep growing so quickly.

Sukie


----------



## Jules x (Apr 14, 2007)

Been mad busy at work but had a lovely evening having dinner with DH in the local pub and now I'm a bit tiddled  

Oh Sukie - you are doing well   Good luck for next week.

Jules - the kitten is so gorgeous - but you're going to have triple trouble  

All the lovely ladies on being PUPO, d/regs and stimming and other parts of the cycle   

Oh must go to bed.

Night night.

Love Jules LH x.


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello everyone! 


When does strawbs/gill test??

What thread did the pregnant woking girls go to??  I would like to read it! 

Off to Dublin next week!  Can't wait .  Anyone have advice on things to do  

Then after we get back we finally have our first appointment!!!  

Enjoy the weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2007)

Babydreams you could check out the Guinness factory, it's good, the pregnant woking girls are under the surrey thread. Good luck with you first appointment 

How are you doing Jules LH?

Hope you all are enjoying the lovely weather, it's sooo quite on here at the moment where has everybody gone 

Sukie


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello lovely girlies......still here in lurk land.

Emma, go to the Surrey thread in locations and they hide away in there!   (thanks for your pm message by the way   )

lol to you all

Minow x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Minow - good to see you - how are you? Hope you are feeling better physically at least  

Sukie - good news on your scan and those follies sound like they are developing well. Not long to go now   

Babydreams - enjoy Dublin. I have only been once on a hen weekend so didn't really do much except for shopping and bars/restaurant - great fun though!

Hi Jules LH - sounds like you had a fun night out on Saturday.

Jules x - hope you had fun at Windsor - how are the injections going?

Gill and Strawbs - hope you are both doing ok   

hello everyone else!

As for me af started this morning so the countdown proper starts now. Into WN on Thursday for blood tests and to pick up my first lot of drugs. I am sure the next three weeks will go very quickly and can't wait to get started now.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Sorry this is going to be quick as landed at 7.30pm last night and havent stopped  

Minow-Your welcome honey   what are you going on about the surrey thread where who are   

Monkey-Well done   glad to hear a/f arrived  

Gilly-Cor that Bazza is a corker isnt he   im sure he is here for the long haul honey   not long till your in Cornwall you lucky beggar  

Strawbs-Hope your doing well honey and not going mad   

Babydreams-Have fun in Dublin i particularly like the shopping oh and the guiness ...but be careful as i drunk so much of it i was constipated and my pooh was black when i went   

Jules-Your going on holiday soon arent you when is it  

Jules77-How are those kitty kats   any names yet  

Bendy-Glad the scan went well honey   so baby is as mad as a hatter likes his/her mum doing all those sumersaults  

Jellybabe-How you feeling after the lap  

Sukie-How is the stimming going im sure there getting nice and plump   

Hello to everyone else  

Well im lovely and relaxed and tanned so very happy   my needles were fine getting through security when we left Cyprus they didnt even notice them through the scanner the guy was to busy yawning   had to do my jab last night on the plane which was a nightmare as i kept sucking up air at first    any of you going to Cyprus that wants decaff latte's beware ....i asked for a decaff and was looked at oddly and was told "oh you mean low fat coffee"   so i said dont worry just bring me a bottle of water    weather was hot out there thank god there was a strong breeze towards the end   have my b/l scan on weds and still no a.f    
now looking to book a few days in Dubai as a surprise for d/h's birthday in sept so will be looking at the virgin website this morning me thinks


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning all,

I'm just running in and out, as should be getting ready for work. I've scanned back briefly and hope I haven't missed any major news. 

Sorry for the 'me' post but just wanted to share my news about my follow up with Mr.R last Friday. We didn't attend one after the first time so it was quite encouraging as he was able to gain quite a lot of info by comparing our 2 ICSI's etc..

It seems like the timing of my pregnyl injection and the dose of stimms I am on is a big factor as on the last cycle where I only had one out of 12 eggs fertilise normally, they had a lot of trouble breaking through the cells outside and it was strange that 11 of the eggs didn't behave normally. He thinks this is due to the pregnyl time being set too early as the eggs were then too mature at time of ICSI taking place. Also he thinks that although they raised my stims to the max last time, maybe my body doesn't like that level of hormones and reacted accordingly. He said I may need to try a different stimming drug this time.
He also found a male issue problem on the last cycle. So with all this in mind, he is writing us a letter with all his recommendations for our 3rd try (in order to 'tweek' the drugs etc) that we can take to Holly House in Nov for our NHS go. Oh well, 3rd time lucky hopefully! I am getting increasingly worried about the 'sedation' though as they wont be doing GA by then at Holly House. I'll just have to deal with that when the time comes I suppose.

I hope you guys are all well.

Catch you soon, love Ang xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

We are doing ok thanks. Physically fine, mentally up and down (so what's new eh?!) No idea what our plan is from here but soooo busy with work, hardly time to think at all. We have a follow up with Mr C coming up so we'll see what he has to say.

Emma right here goes.....go to http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php then scroll down to find location, counties in England, Surrey.......and Bob's your uncle as they say!

Hello to everyone else. Thinking of you all.
lol
Minow x

Thinking about it....why didn't I just say here they are..... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=250.0


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-I didnt ask where they were is what i meant    hope Mr C has some answers for you chick   did you tell mr s


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Emma - welcome back hunny bun    glad you had a lovely time, we were looking at cyprus but then decided not to cause its too hot.  I already have some kind of rash on my chest so think too much heat is out of the question.  Was going to go to Jersey by ferry and found a lovely hotel only to find that the price they quoted me on Friday was for one    so back to the drawing board!
Dubai eh, you lucky thing, thought dp wanted to go to barbados    
So how are those dollies of yours, lovely and tanned is suspect    The surrey thread is the WN pregnancy thread silly  
Hope that af arrives, gosh it always mucks you about doesn't it   hows the de-regs anyway, was you   on hols  

Minow - glad to see you back posting, hope all is well and I know it will take time, but seems you are slowly on the mend.

Angie - sounds like a positive follow up which is great.  Lots of new things to try next time that will hopefully give you your bfp  

Gill - one week down, one to go! You're doing great    

Ali - good luck with your meeting with MrR on weds, whats that all about, are you starting again then  

Monkeylove - wow the countdown begins, bet it feels unreal eh 

Strawbs  

Sukie - great news about your follies 

Babydreams - have fun in Dublin, we went there for our sten do and it was great.  Just go to loads of bars and you'll be fine  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-This will be a surprise 4 nights for d/h as i havent enough holiday for barbados so may go there beginning of 2008   the rash sounds like some people get when coming of the steroids   have you asked on the immune thread or tried calling Mr S  
Oh yead divvy Cheryl got my prescription 2 me with out any probs  
Holidays how about somewhere like the belerics there are some nice places there that are quiet and not chavvy


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome back Paris - sounds like you had a lovely time, lucky thing. Hope af arrives soon.

Hi NVH - it does feel a bit unreal - I am a bit out of the tx mindset but can't wait to get started again now. Please let it be my turn   . Sorry to hear about your rash - have you thought about south of France. You could get the ferry or the eurostar.

Angie - glad you had a good feedback session. All this info is definitely going to mean you get your BFP next time   

Minow - glad you are doing ok. Wow you are busy with work!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

oh dear....that's me...thick as 2 short planks and all that!  

Mr S sent an email saying he was very sorry. We will go and see him again in a bit as well.

WOrk calling. byeeeee
Mx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma  So glad you had a fab holiday and that you are nice and relaxed and ready for your bfp this time   Hope the b/l scan goes well. When is your et planned for  
I am feeling really good post lap thank you - no real pain from day 3 which was a real bonus considering I had a fair bit of work done. I am hoping MrR   has worked his magic

Gill & strawbs    

Jules  when do you start stimming  

Sukie  your eggies sound nice and juicy - good luck for ec

Babydreams  How exciting that your 1st appt is finally hear  

Monkeylove  Great that af showed   for your next cycle

Angie  Glad MrR was able to offer some reasons that you can tweek next time  

Minow  Nice to hear from you   

NVH  Oh a rash   that sounds a bit annoying 

Sho  hope everything is well with you  

 to everyone else


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Afternoon girls
Emma...lovely to have you back, sounds like you had a fab time, lucky girl......will catch up later  
Gill.....how ya doin, i expect Barry is snuggled in now, have fun in Cornwall and enjoy you birthday  
Minow......thinking of you hun,   
NVH.......a trip to Jersey sounds fab, r you hippo size yet??
Monkeylove...great news on starting tx again, 3rd time lucky eh   
Strawbs...hope the 2ww is going ok for you, only a week to go   
Angie......sounds like a productive follow up, good luck at Holly House   
Babydreams....have fun in Dublin, never been but heard it is great.
Hi to all you other woking lovelies
Happy Damn Monday xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe-Glad to hear Mr R has worked his magic   bet you cant wait to start again   e/t is the 6 july as they are taking my frosties out of the freezer on the 1st or 2nd from zygote stage and taking them to blast so will see what happens seems like a bloody long time though  

Ali-Will def catch up later chic  

Monkey-Not long till you get started im sure this is your turn


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma  Wow less than a month until you are reunited with your little embies   June will fly by Im sure


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe-when do you start now is it next a/f


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma-Yeh after af which is due next weekish, although af has been all over the place since starting this IVF lark. I am so excited  

Are you having two put back  

We're trying to decide whether to do blasts or not - it is such a dilema


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi All

I'm not going to do any personals at the moment as I haven't read the board in 2 weeks! We had a fab holiday though, very relaxing, lots of shopping (I got 600 count sheets for £35!!) new clothes, trainers, shoes and much more! 

I'm now on my countdown to AF which will be at the end of this month and we will be starting again - I can't wait now

I hope everyone on here is doing well - i'll have to play catchup...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-Welcome back   glad you enjoyed your break away  


Jelly-Mr R said he will decide on the day as having 2 blasts put back means that it can increase having triplets   which i dont want   With regards to blast honey go with your gut instinct although loads of people at woking have got pg with 4-8 cells


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

watcha

welcome back Em's, so glad you had a nice break, you deserved it, fingers crossed that the witch arrives, lovely to hear your voice last night!! you crazy old bird  

Ali- I will be thinking about you wednesday, please text me and let me know how it goes hun!!!  

Tash- hope your rash goes as quick as it came   I hope you managed to have a good weekend anyway poppit!!! 

Elly- glad you had a nice time and spent all your pennies, sorry I gatecrashed your day hun with my text, I was thinking of you and your precious little man!!!  its lovely to have you home!!!  

Jelly- glad all went well and fingers crossed Mr R did his thang!!!  

Minow- im still thinking of you my love!!  glad your doing ok and keeping busy!

Ange- your follow up sounded very productive, well done you  

Strawbs- how are you bearing up my love??  I am sending you loads of    

Monkey- wooooo whoooooo  your back on the crazy train lady   here's hoping its your turn   

Hi to everyone and thanks so much for your lovely pm's and  

I am just getting organised for the off   the hammies have been dropped off at Mum & Dad's, I collected some more gestone spears and yet another sharps bin from WN  , I asked about swimming and was advised not to  just to be on the safe side!! hey ho

So Im one week in already   god I hope barry has snuggled in for trip too   I feel ok   the usual tummy cramps and on/off sore jugs, but whats NORMAL in this crazy world of IVF?? Ive forgotton whats it feels like not to be pumped full of drugs if im honest!

Anyway I will now resume pretending that Im not on the 2ww and pack my bags!!!

PS did I tell you Im going on holiday in the morning??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gilly-You made me laugh last night   have a great time in Cornwall and dont forget if you see Rick Stein dont forget to put the worlds to right after his divorce the poor love   eat loads and be merry will be thinking of you and will text you to see how your diddling  are you back sun ?? and i need your address to lady


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi Emma hope you had a lovely holiday  

Same to Wildcat  

Gill wow only a week to go!! loads and loads of  

Angie your follow up sounds really informative hopefully the new information will be useful next time  

Jules your kittens are gorgeous!! I want another baby too   

Hi to Monkeylove, NVH, Minow, Jellybabe, Ali, Sukie, Babydreams, Jules x and everyone else I have no doubt forgotten  

I've just given the puppy a bath - for the umpteenth time  
He plays with another lab belonging to a friend of mine a few times a week and every time we get back from there he's covered in mud! They roll around in my friend's flower beds having a great time but on a yellow lab the dirt shows straight away - and I get black hands just stroking him    
He doesn't exactly enjoy his baths so I always end up as wet as him!

Next doors kids just came round to play with him, and they gave me a book about twins - a present from their mum who got pg with them with IVF on her 3rd go at the Lister 13 years ago. That was such a nice gesture  

I don't feel great today so haven't been up to very much, might try and catch up on some reading now as the puppy has gone to sleep!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - have a lovely time on hols chicken, we're gonna miss ya but its the best thing you can do to take your mind of the 2nd week. When are you back   
I'm booked in at the docs on weds morn so hoepfully he will sort this rash out once and for all.  Fingers crossed that barry is getting down and snuggly     

Wildcat - welcome back, glad you had a good hols and looking fwd to starting tx again.

Nibbles - that was nice of your neighbour  

Emma - keep moistursing those dollies now won't ya, you don't want them falling off    I don't think we can do cyprus after all, its way too hot and been reading on the internet and they say its dangerous    F*ck knows what we're gonna do, gosh this is sooooooo stressy  
Hope you manage to catch up on some Zzzzzzzzzzzz's tonight.

Ali - what time is your appointment on weds   are you excited    I am for ya  

Have a good evening all xx


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies,

Sho has given me the list of where everyone is in their treatment cycle as she is not really posting on here very much anymore. I will post a list shortly, but if there are any updates, please send me a PM and I will do my best to keep it up to date, and post every few days.

BabyDreams - Have a fantastic time in Dublin, then when you are back your appointment will finally be here - how exciting.

Minnow - Glad to see you posting. I have been thinking of you.

Monkeylove - The injections are going fine. No real side effects thank goodness. Hope the blood tests on Thursday are OK. Not long until you get started now!

Emma - Glad that you had a lovely holiday and are nice and tanned and relaxed. Hope A/F shows up before your scan on Wednesday. Looks like we are cycle buddies again as I am also down for E/T on 6th July.

Angie - Sounds like you had a good appointment, and that Woking are still looking after you well by writing a letter for you to take to Holly House.

NVH - I hope your rash clears up, and that you find a perfect holiday!

Jellybabe - I am on FET and start the Prognova on 19th June - Next week  

Gill - Have a fab time in Cornwell. Sending you and Barry loads of sticky vibes and  

Strawbs - I hope you are doing well on the 2ww. When is test day?

Sukie - I guess you were in for another scan today. Hope that those follies have continued to grow nicely. When are you in for E/C?

Wildcats - Glad you had a great holiday and got plenty of shopping done! Glad to hear that you are on the countdown again to treatment.

Ali - Nice to hear from you, I hope you are well.

Nibbles - Your puppy does sound like a handful, but soooo cute!

 to everyone else I haven't mentioned personally.

We get our kittens on Thursday. Just getting everything ready for their arrival. Can't wait.

Have a nice evening everyone.

Jules B xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2007)

Hi girls 

Sorry for the lack of personals it's going to be a me post!
I went for my scan today and showed 16 follicles but my lining had gone from 11.6 to 11 and they did some blood tests and rang me later to tell me that they think I'm ovulating, so they want me to go ahead like I'm having EC on Wed but they'll scan me at 7.30 to see if there are any follicles left  If there is they do EC if not abandon this cycle.

Sukie


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









babydreams219 June/July 
Posh24 waiting to egg share

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie
Angie going for NHS at Essex in Nov 
Beanie
Julesx
Minow
Hatster

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Wildcats 
Myra FET

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Monkeylove

DownRegging









Pots at ARGC 
HopeSpringsEternal (baseline 11th June)
Emma FET 
Jules 77 FET

Stimming









Sukie - E/C 13th July 

 2WW PUPO !! 









Strawbs
Gill

 Waiting for First Scan -  









Hoopy scan 12th June EDD 3rd Feb 2007

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 27th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Jo


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Sukie,

Sorry to hear that Woking think you have ovulated.
I have everything crossed that you can still go ahead with E/C on Wednesday   

Much Love

Jules B xxx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Sukie    hang on in there


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there girls

Remember me? I've just written a long post and lost it    

Just wanted to pop in and say Hi to all the old faces and all the new ones 

Minow - so sorry to hear whats been happening but i hope you can take strength from knowing that you can get pg naturally  

Sukie - so sorry - thats utter crap to get this far - hope its good news on wednesday  

Emma - glad you had a lovely holiday - Dubai sounds like a great idea  

Caro, nibbles, sho saz - congratulations all of you on your bfps - hope you are all doing ok 

Tash and Bendy - cant believe how quickly your pg's are going  - how are you both?

Ali - how are you hun - are you starting again soon? have a great holiday 

Alisha - so sorry it was a bfn for you hun  is the allotment keeping you busy? we have had sooo many strawberries 

Jules - your kitten is GORGEOUS!!!! I want one... 

Fingers - hello! how are things with you? still getting nice and fi for later in the year I hope  

I've gone blank and I have to go and cook so I will leave it there for now bt hopefully will catch up properly soon.

Anyway sorry I havent been around in ages but definitely needed time out after our last bfn. Feeling a lot better for it and still havent decided what to do next. We have a follow up with Mr R in early July so shall see what he says. In the mean time we are off on holiday - I have booked a surprise holiday for dh's 40th this month - we fly on saturday and he hasnt a clue!!  

laters everybody xx


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

HELLO EVERYONE! 

Jules...so sorry to hear about the cycle being possibly abandoned.  But hopefully that's not the case. Stay Positive. 

Minnow........ Glad you are back.!!!!!!!!!

Monkey...How exciting to start.... It won't be long now.  I can't wait to get to that stage. 

Paris....I definitely won't drink too much Guiness after your black poo story. (Or at least I say that now Ha HA ) 

Ang..sounds like the appointment went well. At least you have some explanation about what may have went wrong. 

Gill....what a good idea to book holiday during two week wait!  I know it would help me get through. Where are you going?  I also just realized you and DH  have about the same age difference we do.  We have male fertility factor.  ( Vasectomy has been reversed but I think he developed antibodies.)  I hope you and DH have a great time with a wonderful surprise! 

Hello to anyone I missed.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Girls,

Hatster - Nice to hear from you. I hope that you have a fabulous holiday with DH. When are you going to tell him? My DH surprised me with a trip to New York for our 1st wedding anniversary. I thought we were just going down to Devon for the weekend to my Mum and Dads (to the village where we got married) so I had packed a bag. Then there was a knock at the door, and he produced another suitcase that I hadn't packed and we got into a taxi. I didn't know where we were going until we got to the check in desk. It was a lovely surprise and I had no idea that he was planning something! The picture of my kitten is 1 of 3! The other 2 are jet black. We get to bring them home on Thursday! I noticed that you had dropped off the treatment list I posted yesterday, so I have edited it, and popped you back in to the waiting to start section.

Babydreams - I think you meant your message below to Sukie not me  

Sukie - I hope you are holding up ok, and sending you loads of  

Love to all

Jules B xxx

For those that were asking about the kitten names, I think we have 90% decided on Oscar, Ebony and Spike!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon Ladies


Hatster-Hurrrayyyy your back   loving the pic of your baby boy he is gorg whats his name   have fun in old LV wont you and dont be gambling too much   

Jules-The names sound lovely and loving the pic  

Sukie-   for wednesday honey keeping everything crossed for you   

Babydreams-Have fun  

Nibbles-Congrats on the twins honey and getting so far  

Tash   is all im going to say you silly cow  

Gill-Have fun in Cornwall bring me back some nice cornish farings wont you


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

just a quickie to let you know i had my 6 week scan today and all was fine - Hoopy jnr is 4mm and has a yolk, sac and little heart beat.  My date was put back a few days, so my official due date is 6/2/08.

hope everyone is well, will catch up later.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello all

Just a fly by from me as I am still holiday hunting, now trying Cornwall  

Emma - who you calling silly cow   b*tch face    

Haster - great to see you back, hope you feel a lot better in yourself. Have fun on hols  

Sukie - fingers crossed that you haven't ov   

Ali - good luck tomorrow  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Cornwall i told you to do that in the first place    

Hoopy-Glad your scan went well


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Jules for putting me back on the list   " black kitties as well   - u lucky thing - are they as gorgeous as my boy?  

Paris - my boy is called Sid - I've told you that before but you have obviously forgotten   how very dare you  

Hello Tash - Cornwall is lovely - hope you find somewhere nice 

Hoopy - glad the scan went well - what a relief eh?  

Last day at work tommorow for 3 weeks - yipeeee - catch you all later


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Hoopy - Congrats on your scan  

Sukie - everything is crossed for you that all is well tommorow   

Emma - I think it is your baseline scan tommorow - so hope it goes well and everything is in order for your FET


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Will miss you cant believe you are buggering off for 3wks how bloody dare YOU!!    Oh yeah sorry i forgot   sorry Sid   blame it on the drugs   Vivvvvaa Las Vegas   have fun matey  

Jelly-Thanks mate  although no sig of a/f for me so will be told to go away me thinks   oh well what will be will be   have a good evening  

Ali-Good luck with your appt with the lovely Mr R    fill me in after wont you  

Strawbs-I still have everything crossed for you lady    

Gilly-I have sent you something really funny   cant wait till you get home and see it you will pysl  

Night ladies have a good evening im loving BB


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks girls for all the positive messages, I'm not going to stay on today as I don't  want to think about it till the morning 

I hope you are all well and I'll catch up tomorrow 

Sukie


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

just popped on and saw your post ...Tarango I'm so sorry that it's not worked for you guys   you must be terribly dissapointed   can't imagine how you must be feeling.. wish I could come up with some magical supportive words .. but just to let you know I'm thinking of you and wishing you all the very best and happiness for the future  take care of yourselves x


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hatser how lovely to hear from you glad the break has done you some good   yeah been flat out at the allotment   think we're going for a record amount of goodies this year! have a lovely time on your jollies   

gill have a lovely time in too .. hope the weather behaves itself.. me and dp went that year there was that mad typhoon and it bucketed it down ..we were camping   .. we braved it though.. it rained so hard we could hardly hear each other talking in the tent   tent flooded etc etc bet your staying some where posh   look forward to your good news      

strawbs hope all is going well for you ..you're very quiet .. not sure when youre testing    

sukie good luck with your eggie collection tomorrow..hoping everything is still good .. best of luck with that   fingers crossed    

emma glad you had a good holiday.. surely your just topping up that tan   good luck with the b/l scan  

nvh you need to get on the blower pretty quick as cornwall sells out fast .. especailly if you're after 5 *'s   I thouroughly recommened camping though.. can just see you now rolling in and out of a 2 man tent  

babydreams have a nice holiday

hoopy glad the scan went well..congrats with that  

wildcat glad you had a good hol too  

jules the kitty is gorgeous  

hi to all you other ladies ..you know who you are   
alisha x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Tarango-Really sorry honey and im sure anything i would say wouldnt help but all the best honey  

Alisha-hope your ok and if you want to send me any veg you would be more than welcome  

Sukie-    for today

Tash-Hope that rash goes down and the dr can give you something  

Well went for my scan good news is no hydro   and also my lining is 11mm which is the thickest its ever been at this stage naturally without drugs so hopefully the old reflexology is doing its stuff   no a/f though so i have another scan monday and hopefully it will come by then   
Saw a tanned mr c and he smiled he looked quite shagable if i do say so myself


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi girls am here just been lurking!!

sukie         for today!

Tarango I am so sorry for your result    

Paris-great news the reflex is doing it's stuff!  Used to love it but being stabbed instead now!!  

Hoopy great news on the scan!

NVH-i went to cornwall recently stayed in a cottage right on the beach which is part of a 5* hotel was perfect pm if you want details-pricey but lovely!

Gill-hope you are surviving the 2ww!!       

hi to everyone else!!!

Well no news from me just jump from +ve to -ve, have found it very stessful if I am honest.  Had loads of pg symptoms over the weekend and was very hopeful.  But as from Monday nothing, nada, zilch!  it is pretty clear to me that the pregnyl stayed with me for the FULL 14 days just to add to the fun of the fair!!  my nips were unbearably sore now just big.  Have had some cramping but think this could be cyclogest.

Just debating whether to test tomorrow-official day is fri-what do you all think??                                      
please work!!!!
strawbs xxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Strawbs-as i said to you the other day Nibbles went from something to nothing and she is pg so stay    testing is up to you but i know i have always tested 2 days early as some clinics do it from e/c but woking do it from e/t so its up to u im not saying nothing    

            

Can you pm me the cottage details please as may go for a long weekend while im on the 2ww


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all, 

Just a quickie from me cause I have to go and feed my face now!

Strawbs - i've pm'd ya    (don't give emma the details)    All beach side places are fully booked through July so we are
gonna go 1st week in sept now.

Emma - great news on your lining and good luck for Monday, hope af arrives by then and you can move to stimms.
I'll post about my rash on the other board when I get back from lunch.

Ali - good luck today 

Tarrango - I am so so sorry about the tese op hun      What about doner sperm    I guess one step at a time eh.  Big hugs to you and dh.

Alisha - the whole of cornwall is booked for july   camping    Hope you're ok  

Hi to everyone else, sorry tummy rumbling got to dash...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash    Strawbs has sent me the details so there     tell me what the dr said on here you i wanna know NOW


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Forgot to ask!

Is anyone else waking up sweating at night??  Have been drenched (nice) for last 3 nights, now is this the humidity? cyclogest? BFP? or AF? Answers on a postcard please!         

we will soon know I suppose!
strawbs x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Strawbs-Think Tash was sweating in the night im sure she will let you know when she has stopped pigging out


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Right i've stopped pigging now now  

Emma - you're a right little now it all aren't you  
Well doc said he didn't think it was dangerous but to me 'think' isn't good enough!  He's gonna speak to the midwife and
call me later to see if I need to get some bloods done and got go back next week.  Said that skin gets extra sensitive when
pg so could be an allergive reaction to anything.  Told to stop swimming for now   and he's given me a shower cream, body
cream and some hyrdroc (sp) stuff.  So we'll see! Gonna mention it to MrR when I see him in two weeks anyway.
Might as well copy and paste this over the other board now  

Straws - yeh I was really sweaty and so was Sho I think so thats a good sign.  YOU symptom spotting by the way


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhh Tash have you tried posting on the m/w thread and peer support  

Hope it goes soon   btw heard from gilly


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - no not gone onto the midwife thread, its hard to say as most people have to see it.
Hows gill then  

Straws - just rang that hotel and they only have rooms in the hotel, no cottages on the beach    Is that the right place


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Do a search on google for 5 star places to stay in cornwall, there are loads of lovely places on there with availability for july   will pm you   oh btw Ann came to talk to me and said N did a lovely job on the bathroom and also asked how you were i said the last time i saw u you looked 5mths pg   she also said that she was talking about me this morning and she was just about to say why when Caroline came up so she had to go   will ask her when i see her


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - trust me, i've been through the whole of google for places in cornwall but we've found a ground floor appartrment with a little patio and a right by the beach so gonna book that tonight    Curious to know what strawbs place is like though as that place I rang doesn't have cottages on the beach  
I must give Ann a call, havent' spoken to her in ages.  Wonder what she was talking about you for, maybe that you're a loose women and want to get on top of MrR and MrC and not forgetting MrB


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah your probably right   probably saying oh yeah the loose one is coming in this morning i will point her out to you, she fancies, mr R , mr B and mr C  

I must admit didnt see about the cottages either   do you like cottaging then tash


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Whats cottaging then    gosh i'm just so innocent  

Bet they all say at WN, big boobs is in today hoping to spread her legs for the cons   have you had them all now then   (I mean for EC/ET)    Bet you can't wait to show MrR your white bits


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i will pm you about cottaging  

Oi i havent had them all actually always had Mr R only had Mr C for e/c last time, but i dont like his mullet hair cut...he was very tanned wonder if gill know's where he has been on his jollys


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
Would ovaries still be over stimming??
They have been killing me yesterday and today same time 4pm, very strange like a strong stabbing/stitch type thing     

Going home to watch some tv and debate my testing!!

byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
strawbs xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ohhhhh Strawbs thats sounds good with the old ovaries    

Good luck for tomorrow


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Strawbs - i agree with Em, ovaries are still active esp when pg     
Good luck for tomorrow if you tst     

Emma - is gills test day friday aswell


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

No Gilly's test day is monday   remember she had e/c on the friday and strawbs had e/t on the friday  ...pay a bloody tention next time


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off home now   my feet are a bit swollen cause of the heat today they look like a couple of browned lamb shanks shoved into my shoes  

Night all  

Strawbs-      for tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2007)

Unfortunatly my ivf got abandoned today, so i'm going to wait for my Af to start again 
I'll catch up soon


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Just popped on to see how everyone got on today

Taragano   so sorry that it did not work out today   I am thinking of you

Sukie  how disappointing   it really sucks that you got this far for it to be abandoned. Hope you dont have to wait too long for the next go

Emma  well done on the 11mm - you must be doing something right   Also excellent news about the hydro    

Strawbs     for whenever you test

NVH  hope that anoying rash goes quickly  

Alisha  what veg are you growing  

ttfn....off to watch the apprentice


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sukie - so sorry chic you must be really dissappointed to have got this far.  But you know you had lots of juicy eggs and next time they will be watching out for this so it will be a perfect cycle next time!!  Lots of    for you.  Hope you are ok.

Tash and Emma can someone explain cottaging to me  

Em hope your tan is fading     

Tash hope your rash goes soon, does it look minging?

Hatster hello!  Been aggggeeees!!

Gill  and strawbs              Keeping everything crossed for you

Had some brown bleeding when i wiped last night and today which is still around so I'm going to call my GP tomorrow and talk to my midwife as its worrying me- i keep imaging tummy cramps and everything  

Did book my holiday to Cyprus, we fly on the 22nd July and I'm sooooooooo excited!

Anyhow better get some dinner I'm starving!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the well wishes

BFN for me this am.  was awake at 4am needed a wee so tested (Clearblue) I know the result is right.

will be phoning WN tomorrow and want to start asap-which could be ages with my cycles.  How long do I have to wait for a follow up appointment?  I have lots of questions after my disasterous EC.

Tomorrows test is just a formality.

good luck Gill this thread needs some positive news!           

got to keep going no matter how hard this is

a sad strawbs xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi ladies 

*Stawbs* - so sorry about your BFN hun  it's gutwrenching I know. It's been 3 weeks since I got my last BFN and I am still hurting madly inside  Always here for you if you need to talk 

*Sukie* - so sorry to hear your IVF was abandoned Sukie, that must be so very disappointing for you  Hope it isn't too long until you can start again  

Huge hello to all you lovely Woking ladies!!!!

Love, hugs, luck and  to all
Tracy
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Strawbs hun, am so sorry to read your bfn, it sounded all so positive yesterday    good on you for taking the bull by the horns and wanting to get going again.

Bendy - well done on booking your hols.  I had some bleeding last week and went to gp and asked them to send me to Frimley for a scan which they did do, so maybe you can do the same   i'm sure its nothing if its brown blood.
No rash isn't minging thank you     

Emma - I don't need to pay attention when i've got you to tell me everything    Hows your lamb shanks this morning  

Ali - how did you get on at the follow up, hope you had some good news  

Gill - I know you're not here but thinking about you   

Sukie - sorry your ivf was cancelled.

Miss TC - how you doing   

Hello Jellybabe - raah is ok thanks.  

Had my bloods done today so hopefully they will all be ok and nothing wrong with me.  We also booked our week away to 
cornwall, can't wait


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning  

Strawbs-  really sorry honey as Tash said everything seemed so promising yesterday   try calling Woking today honey and get that consultation booked  


Sukie-Sorry your cycle was abandoned   good luck for your next go  

Jellybabe-Are you watching BB  

Bendy-As Tash said try to get another scan just to see baby   im sure all is well honey   i will pm you regarding the cottaging even Tash's d/h knew what it was   great news on your hols im sure you will have a lovely 2wks holiday  

Tash-When are you going to cornwall and for how long


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - going 1st week of sept for a week.  Don't stalk me now  
Did you know patrick fitz-gerald and gerald fitz-patrick


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

i was trying to explain that to M last night   
Dont flatter yourself love what would i want to stalk you for


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Girls,

Strawbs - Sorry to hear that you got a negative. The symptoms sounded postive to me yesterday, so I was hoping that it would be a BFP for you. Look after yourself and your DH and I am sending you a great big hug  . Get your follow up appointment booked, and take the next steps from there.

Sukie - You must be so disapointed. I hope that you don't have to wait to long to get started again.  

Tattango - So sorry that things haven't worked out for you  

Hoopy - So pleased that your scan showed everything is ok. I wish you a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Tash - Glad that you have booked your holiday to Cornwall. I hope that your blood tests are all ok, and that your rash clears up soon.

Hatster - I think you are on 3 weeks off work now, what are you up to?

Alisha - What have you been growing on your allotment?

Emma - Glad that the reflexology seems to working. What time are you in for your scan on Monday. I am in at 13.30. I am still waiting for A/F as well!

Bendy - Did you speak to your GP about the bleeding. I hope everything is ok. Not long until your holiday now.

Ali - I hope you got some answers in your follow up meeting.

Gill - I hope that you are having a lovely time in Cornwall. Have everything crossed for test day.


As for me .... The kittens have come home! They are so adorable. A little timid at the moment as everthing in our house is new to them, and lots of strange noises. They have all just nodded off, so I thought I would take the opportunity to catch up on the thread!

Much love to all

Jules xxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh Jules how sweet, mind you dont tread on them though as i remember when mine were small they used to run under my feet without me knowing    
Im in at 8.20 on monday

Here is an a/f dance for us both seeing as noone else could be bothered to do one   yes Tash im talking about YOU!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ahhhhh Jules - how cute, take a piccie of them so we can see  

Here is an af dance for you and slapper face 
             

















































































































































































Emma - bet you haven't seen that for a while


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yay!!!! 
 
i love that man it reminds me of Mr R when he runs and skips up the stairs of Woking  

And as for slapper face


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OK then, what about lamb shank legs    I shouldn't talk, i'm sure they're heading my way soon  
I want to go home, nee to think of an excuse now...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lamb shanks are no longer   they are back to their normal slender selfs  

Tell them you feel like your going to vom or something


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

OK made my excuses and me's off home   actually I just want to get into bed to be honest. Just rang dh and he is home too  
Anyway luvvie, nice chatting as always, catch ya later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Laters taters   you up for a  then when you get in    

Wont be on tomorrow as have a meeting in Woodford and then will be coming home and cutting my grass


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sorry not been on for a while - just wanted to send big   to Sukie, Strawbs and Tarrango. Sorry that you have all such bad news this week. Anyway just wanted you to know that am thinking of you all.

Paris and Jules - good luck for scans on Monday   

Gill - I know that you are away but sending you lots of    for test day

Sorry for lack of personals to everyone else - sooo busy with work and getting ready to go to New York for a long weekend tomorrow evening - can't wait. Hopefully this will be our last trip before I get my BFP   . Was in WN today for blood tests and to pick up my drugs as well.

Anyway back weds so "see" you then


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Strawbs  

Emma - no Im not watching BB - I have done faithfully every year so far but have just not got into this one    
Here is an af dance for you and Jules - hope it does the trick over the w/e


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Kittens just had a mad hour playing now zonked out again.... Will try and post some piccies tomorrow.

Emma, Tash & Jellybabe - Thanks for the A/F dance!
Monkeylove - Have a lovely time in New York. When do you start D/R

I haven't got into BB this year - am I missing out?

Have a nice evening everyone,

Jules B xxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks for all the kinds words I do appreciate it 

Strawbs I'm so sorry I really was hoping you'd get a positive hope tomorrow brings a different result and if not, I hope you get to start again soon  

Jules and Emma hope the witch shows up very soon   . The kittens sound great 

Monkeylove have a great time in NY  

Gill good luck hun I hope Barry is settling in well  

Hopefully If my AF doesn't **** around too much I get to start again towards the end of July 

Hi Miss TC  

Hi Bendy, Tash, Sho, Hoopy, Nibbles, Saz, Caro and all the other  ladies 

Love 
Sukie


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi ladies,

Can i join you again?  I've been off the the board for ages as I've had no internet access and before that i felt a bit in limbo as i feel I've been waiting for an apt for our treatment forever.  Well the good news is that we have finally been given an apt for beginning of Aug at the Working Nuffield    .  My DH has to go in at the end of July to do a sample before we see the consultant.

Can anyone tell me how soon they start your treatment following the initial apt with the consultant and nurse, and at what stage of your cycle do you need to be at?

I am so excited that we are finally going somewhere, but also suddenly feel a bit anxious at the prospect of it all.  Is that normal?  

What are other peoples experiences at the Nuffield?

Look forward to chatting with you all 

Love Bali x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening 

Bali-Welcome back  good news regarding your appt  after your cons meeting you will need to go to an implications meeting which is where you go through how to do the drugs,sign paperwork and try injecting  to start tx for the standard protocal (long protocol) you start on day 21 of your cycle so depending on what day of your cycle you will be on for your cons appt i would call woking and try and get your imps meeting a week or so before your day 21 if that makes sense   they are very good and always know your name when they see you 

Gill-














for tomorrow sweet heart  hope you like the card and pressie  good luck for testing too 

Sukie-July isnt so long off  im sure this willl be your your cycle honey 

Jules-There like having toddlers arent they 

Jellybabe-Thanks for the dance  BB is a bit pooh isnt it 

Monkeylove-Ohhh New York i love it there its grrrrrrreaaaattttttt fun enjoy 

Well still no a/f  so think i will be d/r for 6mths at this rate 
Have a good weekend all


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

Emma hope the witch comes very soon 

Welcome Bali


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon  

Thanks Sukie   my a/f started last night    so will be happy to go for my b/l scan on monday  

Jules-Any sign of yours yet honey  

Gill-Hope you liked my singing this morning ...i know you did  

Hope your all enjoying your weekends   i have just come back from reflexology and nodded off it was bliss  

Hatster-Have fun in LV over the next few weeks


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi all, hope yr all having a good weekend.
I've just got a few mins, so thought I'd pop my head in (I should be sorting out the house and packing etc 
I bet when I'm in the new house and have a bit more time, I'll be so far behind on what you're all up to!
Anyway, hope yr all well, just wanted to say hi.

Love Angie xx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

hi girls,
Hope you r all enjoying a very wet weekend  

[fly]Happy Birthday Gill[/fly]
Hope you enjoyed your Chinese and your 4 litres of water   glug glug....i bet my singing was better than Emmas 
Good luck for testing tomorrow     

Sukie and Strawbs........thinking of you both  
Emma...glad AF has at long last arrived, good luck with your scan Mon 
Monkeylove...i have everything crossed for you..its your turn for a BFP 
Angie.....great to see you, you sound very busy.
Jules.....AF dance for you   
Hope all you other Woking lovelies are doing ok

My follow up with Mr R went ok. No really answers to why its not happening, sticking to the same protocol and putting 3 back this time. So hopefully Oct/Nov will be back on that rollercoaster.
Oh and the refurb is on hold.
Love to you all
Ali xxxxx


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

HELP PLEASE......I AM TRYING TO FIND THE IMMUNE THREAD


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Just a quickie, to wish Gill goodluck for tomorrow, so hope Barry is the one hun, i will be thinking of you, luv ya   Hope you had a great birthday


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

morning all!!!!

Thanks for the lovely support, pm's and birthday wishes, I'll say NO more about the singing    

I am writing this with every concievable part of me crossed hoping that I have'nt jumped the gun, BUT................. I have a line           its not as dark as I would like but there is defo a pink line there, my test day is officially tom so we will re-test in the morning!!    

Cornwall was stunning btw    but the weather was sh**te  

Happy sunday, will have a catch up now to see what you lot have been gassing about!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Gill-your text was the best news           

[fly]HAPPY FATHERS DAY NEIL[/fly]

Ali-Glad your cons appt went well  

hello to Myra and Angie


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

oh Gill WOW that's fantastic news!!! Hurrah for Barry!!!

Belated Happy Birthday wishes as well    

I was up with the sun this morning, as usual, the puppy IS getting better though - he can hold his bladder for nearly 8 hours now. We tried to get a picture of him with a loo roll this morning, like the Andrex commercial, and ended up with tons of shredded bits of paper all over the lawn  

Nothing new to report here really, still waiting (the waiting never ends does it) hoping and praying. My mum's coming to stay tomorrow night for a week, am really looking forward to it as I haven't seen her for a long time now.

 to everyone, hope you'll all have a wonderful Sunday.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

btw, is there a technical minded person out there who might be able to shed some light on why I can't get MSN messenger to work on my laptop  
I've tried switching off the firewall and re-installing messenger but whatever I do it doesn't work. I'm totally   with computers  

I feel handicapped without it!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-Forgot to say the immune thread is under the starting out and diagnosis thread  

Nibbles-Wondered why i havent seen you on msn   sorry i can just about switch on a pc   your puppy sounds so funny bless him   have you got another scan  

Gill-you ok mummy to be


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Congratulations Gill that's brilliant!!       
ohh and a happy birthday too 

Hi to all you other ladies..

ali glad the follow up went ok and all systems go for oct/nov 

Emma glad you had a good  think you and jules asked me what I'm growing on the allotment...
well pretty much everything! are you ready!!

brussels, spring cabbage, kohl rabi, kale, cavalo nero, pak choi, tatsoi, turnip, brocolli, purple sprouting brocolli, spring onion, garlic, leeks, spuds, sunflowers, nastuitiums, stocks, scrambled egg (yes!) marigolds, sweet peas, night scented stock, fennel, carrots, beetroot, mooli, radish, tomatoes, chillis, aubergines, sweetcorn, butternut squash, crown prince squash, cougettes, jerusalem artichokes, globe artichokes, asparagus, rhubarb, every conceivable lettuce/salad leaves, red currants, black currants, strawberries, raspberries, coriander, parsley, basil, runner beans, french beans, broad beans, peas and I'm sure there's a few others inbetween! wish you'd never asked now ehh!! 

sorry nibbles can't help you with that you need the wildcats ...  that puppy sounds gorgeous 

hi bali and welcome back

got my plan through and start d-****** a week on monday... trying to syke myself up for the onslaught 

see you lot later got oodles of work to do


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Gill what fantastic news, I just knew Barry was going to be a star!!! Over the moon for you honey, what a fabulous weekend, your birthday and a Fathers Day BFP!!! Hope you had a good birthday. Well done again!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=98858.0

N x


----------

